# Must be fully vaccinated to enter gym



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

From next month you must be now fully vaccinated to enter gyms


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Bullshitter.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Bullshitter.


Especially the unhealthy overweight and vulnerable bodybuilders😂


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Well - maybe not far off the truth to be honest.

Full on medical apartheid is now at our doorstep courtesy of Boris and the NWO.

England: Proof of full vaccination to be made mandatory for entry to nightclubs other venues where large crowds gather from the end of September. Negative tests will not be sufficient anymore.

Lets see if we're all still laughing about this in 12 months time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417161028220203008


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Lancashiregent said:


> Well - maybe not far off the truth to be honest.
> 
> Full on medical apartheid is now at our doorstep courtesy of Boris and the NWO.
> 
> ...


Damn it why does Wyled always have to end up being write


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> Damn it why does Wyled always have to end up being write


@wylde99 If you don't mind me asking, what will you do if this does come in to effect? Am I right in thinking you are a personal trainer?


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

In before first short sighted comment is "well, to be honest I don't really go to nightclubs anymore"

For anyone who thinks it's stopping at nightclubs, I wish I lived in your world.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Lancashiregent said:


> In before first short sighted comment is "well, to be honest I don't really go to nightclubs anymore"
> 
> For anyone who thinks it's stopping at nightclubs, I wish I lived in your world.


Music gigs it’s happening aswell and it’s that that I’m now considering having the vaccine. I’m not anti vaccine it’s just I can’t be arsed having it and I never even get the flu jab, I like my immune system to do the work


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Lancashiregent said:


> In before first short sighted comment is "well, to be honest I don't really go to nightclubs anymore"
> 
> For anyone who thinks it's stopping at nightclubs, I wish I lived in your world.


As a 37 year old man, I couldn't think of anything worse than going into a nightclub. Only time I'd ever go in one, is if someone gives one of my lads grief when they are older, and even then I'm taking @DarkKnight for backup.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

These restrictions do not affect me at all no ****s given🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

So do we have to be double jabbed to go on the tube lol no it’s all bollox


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Gunther said:


> So do we have to be double jabbed to go on the tube lol no it’s all bollox


You've got the right approach. Fair play.


----------



## gentlemang (Jul 6, 2021)

I am amazed that there are people that think this is ok. I remember when people said mandatory vaccines would happen back in march 2020, they were labelled crazy conspiracy theorists even by myself, but here we are...


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

gentlemang said:


> I am amazed that there are people that think this is ok. I remember when people said mandatory vaccines would happen back in march 2020, they were labelled crazy conspiracy theorists even by myself, but here we are...


The same thing was said about those who said masks would be mandated.

No-one around these parts is advocating mask wearing - I've no idea why people keep banging on about it...

I mean mandatory mask wearing - pfff - not in my lifetime mate.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Are you fully vaccinated?


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Jackoffblades said:


> Are you fully vaccinated?


I was the last post there, and if you are referring to me, then no, I am not.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Lancashiregent said:


> I was the last post there, and if you are referring to me, then no, I am not.


It’s was Gunther but it didn’t quote him


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

These headlines - damn. Vaccine programme is certainly smashing it out of the park...



https://uk.yahoo.com/news/uk-highest-covid-cases-rate-world-restrictions-lift-freedom-day-153123938.html


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

It’s outrageous tbh. I think me, @MickeyE and anyone else who wants to join should go and storm in to number 10 windmilling anyone who tries to stop us getting to Boris


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Lancashiregent said:


> I was the last post there, and if you are referring to me, then no, I am not.


Me neither but that doesn’t mean I have to believe all the shite that Wylde posts lol that means if I believe what he posts I may as well believe Boris lol


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

gentlemang said:


> I am amazed that there are people that think this is ok. I remember when people said mandatory vaccines would happen back in march 2020, they were labelled crazy conspiracy theorists even by myself, but here we are...


----------



## Malin (Mar 7, 2010)

BUFFMAN said:


> @wylde99 If you don't mind me asking, what will you do if this does come in to effect? Am I right in thinking you are a personal trainer?












I wouldn't ask that mong for directions, and people are paying him actual money for lifting and nutritional advice?


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Malin said:


> I wouldn't ask that mong for directions, and people are paying him actual money for lifting and nutritional advice?


PTs doing white collar boxing then teaching people to box🤦‍♂️


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> Damn it why does Wyled always have to end up being write


Don't tell me Hilary Clinton, Tom Hanks and Richard Branson have been arrested??


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Don't tell me Hilary Clinton, Tom Hanks and Richard Branson have been arrested??


No aliens have impregnated Jerome Corbyn and he’s taking over Parliament!


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

"I don't recommend the "vaccine" for a virus with +99.6% survival rate in most people. It's not a vaccine in the traditional sense and is woefully lacking safety data and testing.



The vaccine side effects seems to be much higher in young men, so it is likely there is some kind of interaction with AAS/testosterone. Look up myocarditis/teenager/men covid vaccine. This ain't political, just pure data without the propaganda."

Words from our very own UK-M guy who knows his medical onions - El Chapo


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Borris using clubs and big events (gigs, festivals) to persuade the young ones to get vaccinated. Just like he and the media used pubs and holidays to try and convince the middle aged and that’s not materialised as of yet.
Also @Kazza61 do you still wear your mask? 
x


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> From next month you must be now fully vaccinated to enter gyms


Looks like it’ll be September along with nightclubs and all other large gatherings


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

js77 said:


> Looks like it’ll be September along with nightclubs and all other large gatherings


In all seriousness my thread was a piss take but I can’t rule it out in September like you say


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> In all seriousness my thread was a piss take but I can’t rule it out in September like you say


It was on the 10 o’clock news mate. 
I’ve been double penetrated due to being obese and over 70 so it doesn’t affect me. I do feel sorry for you youngsters who enjoy a bit of athletics though


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

js77 said:


> It was on the 10 o’clock news mate.
> I’ve been double penetrated due to being obese and over 70 so it doesn’t affect me. I do feel sorry for you youngsters who enjoy a bit of athletics though


Why don’t you join us in Tesco toilets for a Turkey gobbler and a cum shower!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Gunther said:


> Why don’t you join us in Tesco toilets for a Turkey gobbler and a cum shower!


Fcuk that. I only shop at M&S you Croydon peasant


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

It seems as if you have to be vaccinated to get hospitalised from covid now too

60% of people being admitted to hospital have been double jabbed. So what’s the point in getting jabbed if you’re going to get it anyway. Mind boggling stuff. And yet the sheep still go along with it.

Fookin phaggots, when they come out I’ll be waiting to give them another double jab👊


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Malin said:


> I wouldn't ask that mong for directions, and people are paying him actual money for lifting and nutritional advice?


I can't even go a day without being brought up on this Forum by my Haters lol. 
It's not me making all these rules guys your directing the hate at the wrong person, typical of behaviour of Brainwashed Cowards though, getting frustrated and angry so take it out on anyone speaking truth. 

THIS IS NOT AND HAS NEVER BEEN ABOUT ANY VIRUS. 

Been saying it since March 2020 and will continue, next will be Madnatory Vaccines to enter Shops, Gyms ect... 

@BUFFMAN Yes I'm a P.T mate, my Gym is ran by people who are awake so will fight this as much as possible but to make it clear I will starve to Death in a Cardboard Box in the Street then take that Jab.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

js77 said:


> Fcuk that. I only shop at M&S you Croydon peasant


I don’t even shop at supermarkets you spunk bubble I only go to them for under the counter goods..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Lancashiregent said:


> Well - maybe not far off the truth to be honest.
> 
> Full on medical apartheid is now at our doorstep courtesy of Boris and the NWO.
> 
> ...


Makes absolutely zero sense. So from yesterday, Monday, you can go to nightclubs with or without a jab or passport, but at the end of the Sept you will need both jabs and proof? If nightclubs are such super spreaders why arent they doing the passports now?!
I think its yet another scaremongering tactic by the gov to trick young adults into quickly having the jabs, then in Sept the gov will u-turn the passport decision.
Theres so many laws the gov is breaking denying people access to things due to someone not having a forced medical procedure. Human Rights law will be broken, as well as discrimination laws, and The Nuremberg Code.
I honestly cant see passports happening.

And....why nightclubs and not late bars? I worked the doors on a late bar that closed at 3am and was rammed. So far those places arent effected by this passport bollocks.

And.... the gov says large events. Hes not said it yet but i'll put 1 million quid and football matches being passport only too!!!!

These passports are such a bad idea people need to wake up and refuse them. You might think theyre a good idea, but imagine later down the line when you get the app and a text comes through. "You need your 3rd booster". Then it'll be "refusal could void your passport and deny you entry to places". You'll be basically forced to have things you may not want just to have freedoms.

Feck the gov, feck covid and feck this passport idea! Im a consenting adult and i can make my own decisions in life knowing the risks.

Tyranny has landed.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Gunther said:


> I don’t even shop at supermarkets you spunk bubble I only go to them for under the counter goods..


What, like cat litter and winged panty liners?


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

js77 said:


> What, like cat litter and winged panty liners?


No tube steaks in the bogs silly!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Gunther said:


> No tube steaks in the bogs silly!


Disabled or gents?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> Also @Kazza61 do you still wear your mask?
> x


I mainly work from home and the missus does all the shopping so I hardly ever needed to. Went into work a couple of weeks ago so had to wear it then. Wore it for about 6 seconds last week to walk through a pub to get to beer garden and another 6 seconds to walk out again. 

Going out with a mate tonight and those 12 seconds without that mask are going to be sweeeeet! I guess.

Thanks for the X


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

js77 said:


> Disabled or gents?


Disabled brah you can get more people in and there’s a bar to hang on to when it gets rough!!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Gunther said:


> Disabled brah you can get more people in and there’s a bar to hang on to when it gets rough!!


Brohomo I meant disabled as in ‘downs’, ‘cabbage’ etc…. not the type of toilet x


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

js77 said:


> Brohomo I meant disabled as in ‘downs’, ‘cabbage’ etc…. not the type of toilet x


Oooh erm I didn’t know you were! Maybe postpone until your carer can join in?


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm double jabbed but I think it's a ****ing joke they're bringing this in. 
If being jabbed means you can still get it and pass it on, surely a negative test would be a better thing to enter clubs? Once again the rules don't make sense. Can see why there's so many who don't believe any of this.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

MrBrightside said:


> I'm double jabbed but I think it's a ****ing joke they're bringing this in.
> If being jabbed means you can still get it and pass it on, surely a negative test would be a better thing to enter clubs? Once again the rules don't make sense. Can see why there's so many who don't believe any of this.


Engineered pandemic 😷 I’m not liking the fact all troops pulled out of Afghan and our relationship with China is becoming tense 😬


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

I really can't process the mind sets of people.
The majority of the public are sitting back, and allowing this criminal behaviour to happen.

Imagine owning a business, being forced to close, and now forced to take unethical actions to remain open.
If you honestly can't see this as dystopian control, you are media blind.
This is oppressive societal control at its finest, and the weak can't see it.

I have seen a tremendous amount of adverse reactions to the jab. People I know, family, and work colleagues.
This needs to stop! 
We need to be like France, and stand up.
Like @wylde99 has previously said, it's never been about a weak virus.


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

wylde99 said:


> I can't even go a day without being brought up on this Forum by my Haters lol.
> It's not me making all these rules guys your directing the hate at the wrong person, typical of behaviour of Brainwashed Cowards though, getting frustrated and angry so take it out on anyone speaking truth.
> 
> THIS IS NOT AND HAS NEVER BEEN ABOUT ANY VIRUS.
> ...


Room for two in your cardboard box? 🤣😂


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

big_nige said:


> I really can't process the mind sets of people.
> The majority of the public are sitting back, and allowing this criminal behaviour to happen.
> 
> Imagine owning a business, being forced to close, and now forced to take unethical actions to remain open.
> ...


Like OMG it’s such a travesty I really can’t bare it anymore I’m so frustrated with all this Covid shit😂 big babies everywhere..demonstrating their weak character’s! Real men suck it up and overcome anything put in front of them not cry, piss and wind 💨 about it! **** me grow a pair would ya!


----------



## nunrgguy (Apr 18, 2015)

To paraphrase “real men suck it up, stick their heads in the sand, stand by and do absolutely nothing”.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

nunrgguy said:


> To paraphrase “real men suck it up, stick their heads in the sand, stand by and do absolutely nothing”.


Lol please explain how your protest of criminal damage will change anything brah!


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

big_nige said:


> I really can't process the mind sets of people.
> The majority of the public are sitting back, and allowing this criminal behaviour to happen.
> 
> Imagine owning a business, being forced to close, and now forced to take unethical actions to remain open.
> ...


So what have you done about it so far?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

nunrgguy said:


> To paraphrase “real men suck it up, stick their heads in the sand, stand by and do absolutely nothing”.


I wonder how many of today's "real men" would willingly volunteer to go and fight for their country? In WWI fellas lied about their age to go and actually lay their lives down for their country. Can imagine just how many of today's soppy fvckers would do that if it came to it.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> I wonder how many of today's "real men" would willingly volunteer to go and fight for their country? In WWI fellas lied about their age to go and actually lay their lives down for their country. Can imagine just how many of today's soppy fvckers would do that if it came to it.


0….


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> I wonder how many of today's "real men" would willingly volunteer to go and fight for their country? In WWI fellas lied about their age to go and actually lay their lives down for their country. Can imagine just how many of today's soppy fvckers would do that if it came to it.


Not very well considering the mass hysteria caused by a new cold virus.

They'd probably be alright as long as they were assured mask wearing and full vaccination was made compulsory on the front line. 

Oh and as long they're all guaranteed a limitless supply of soya milk
Couldn't risk exacerbating their lactose intolerance.

******


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Not very well considering the mass hysteria caused by a new cold virus.
> 
> They'd probably be alright as long as they were assured mask wearing and full vaccination was made compulsory on the front line.
> 
> ...


I sort of agree with you but I think it would be the whingers and whiners who wouldn't be up for it. The ones who just crack on will probably be the ones who volunteer to do their bit.

Probably a moot point and any future wars will likely be fought by the computer game nerds.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> I sort of agree with you but I think it would be the whingers and whiners who wouldn't be up for it. The ones who just crack on will probably be the ones who volunteer to do their bit.
> 
> Probably a moot point and any future was will likely be fought by the computer game nerds.


I would have fought for our country in WW1/2 but now this country has gone to shit…what would we be fighting to save exactly 😂😂 frapachino slurping hipster mongs?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

What I don’t get is thought even if you had the jabs you can still get covid and spread it just the same as not being vaccinated. So wouldn’t clubs, music events just be exactly the same for spreading it if everyone is vaccinated or not


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Jackoffblades said:


> What I don’t get is thought even if you had the jabs you can still get covid and spread it just the same as not being vaccinated. So wouldn’t clubs, music events just be exactly the same for spreading it if everyone is vaccinated or not


There's zero evidence that the vaccine is doing anything to reduce transmission.

There are way more "cases" now than there was this time last year, with no vaccine.

It's just a way to blackmail youngsters into getting the vaccine.

When we're seeing thousands daily testing positive after both jabs, how is proof of vaccine "safer" than a negative test for club goers....


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

MrBrightside said:


> So what have you done about it so far?


More than the weak, sitting at home licking their windows and vaccination cards.


----------



## USERNAME (Aug 26, 2006)

When, in the history of mankind, do people take medicines to protect others? It's been proved that immunity from having Covid is stronger than being double jabbed, - and proven with so many double jabbed people capturing Covid, - very few people catching Covid twice. Why don't they have an anti-body passport instead? In either case they don't need any passport, - NHS has plenty of capacity, and the majority of us have good immunity now. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

USERNAME said:


> When, in the history of mankind, do people take medicines to protect others? It's been proved that immunity from having Covid is stronger than being double jabbed, - and proven with so many double jabbed people capturing Covid, - very few people catching Covid twice. Why don't they have an anti-body passport instead? In either case they don't need any passport, - NHS has plenty of capacity, and the majority of us have good immunity now. Doesn't make any sense.


It’s easy to think the government have an agenda…very easily done but in reality they really are as thick as shit with no clue about anything apart from making a profit from the position they are in.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

What I really want to know is, what the **** is long Covid?

How does a relatively mild virus cause ill health for months after your body has killed it? Some serious illnesses may take a long time to recover from but how does a cold virus that your body eliminates in around 7 days cause chronic fatigue?

I think that it’s a psychological condition, people have been bombarded by the news telling them how many people are dying and how incredibly serious this is once they test positive they must convince themselves they must be at deaths door and they can’t possibly be asymptomatic or feel better within 24 hours. Also it’s a free pass for the lazy and hypochondriacs everywhere, I bet if anyone personally knows somebody with “Long Covid” they are the kind that take a week of work whenever they have a cold, or have undiagnosable conditions like fibromyalgia?


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

lewdylewd said:


> What I really want to know is, what the **** is long Covid?


Seems very similar to ME/CFS to me.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

lewdylewd said:


> What I really want to know is, what the **** is long Covid?
> 
> How does a relatively mild virus cause ill health for months after your body has killed it? Some serious illnesses may take a long time to recover from but how does a cold virus that your body eliminates in around 7 days cause chronic fatigue?
> 
> I think that it’s a psychological condition, people have been bombarded by the news telling them how many people are dying and how incredibly serious this is once they test positive they must convince themselves they must be at deaths door and they can’t possibly be asymptomatic or feel better within 24 hours. Also it’s a free pass for the lazy and hypochondriacs everywhere, I bet if anyone personally knows somebody with “Long Covid” they are the kind that take a week of work whenever they have a cold, or have undiagnosable conditions like fibromyalgia?


Long covid is just post viral syndrome rebranded, its nothing new and can be caused by any viral infection.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

lewdylewd said:


> What I really want to know is, what the **** is long Covid?
> 
> How does a relatively mild virus cause ill health for months after your body has killed it? Some serious illnesses may take a long time to recover from but how does a cold virus that your body eliminates in around 7 days cause chronic fatigue?
> 
> I think that it’s a psychological condition, people have been bombarded by the news telling them how many people are dying and how incredibly serious this is once they test positive they must convince themselves they must be at deaths door and they can’t possibly be asymptomatic or feel better within 24 hours. Also it’s a free pass for the lazy and hypochondriacs everywhere, I bet if anyone personally knows somebody with “Long Covid” they are the kind that take a week of work whenever they have a cold, or have undiagnosable conditions like fibromyalgia?


I imagine long covid to be for people who have health issues before they caught covid and covid making health issues worse for them for longer or permanently. Stupid term for it why they call it long covid, it’s just going to make people more scared thinking it’s a life threatening illness


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Boris has actually done the general public a favour who’s gullible enough to pay an


lewdylewd said:


> What I really want to know is, what the **** is long Covid?
> 
> How does a relatively mild virus cause ill health for months after your body has killed it? Some serious illnesses may take a long time to recover from but how does a cold virus that your body eliminates in around 7 days cause chronic fatigue?
> 
> I think that it’s a psychological condition, people have been bombarded by the news telling them how many people are dying and how incredibly serious this is once they test positive they must convince themselves they must be at deaths door and they can’t possibly be asymptomatic or feel better within 24 hours. Also it’s a free pass for the lazy and hypochondriacs everywhere, I bet if anyone personally knows somebody with “Long Covid” they are the kind that take a week of work whenever they have a cold, or have undiagnosable conditions like fibromyalgia?


I actually know three people who have had it two neighbours and a friend of my missus…she couldn’t do any exercise for three months due to shortness of breath almost instantly! Inflammation and scarring in her lungs similar to pneumonia.


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

Not sure if this allow but Ill post this article here

ALERT: Doctor says mRNA vaccines “will kill most people” through heart failure, 62% of vaccinated people already show microscopic blood clots

I honestly dont know whether its conspiracy or not but we shouldnt be scare of such a word conspiracy, because if you have so much money and power and your circle top 1% You will play game differently.. might as well kill of some people on earth, they useless anyway.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Artgg said:


> Not sure if this allow but Ill post this article here
> 
> ALERT: Doctor says mRNA vaccines “will kill most people” through heart failure, 62% of vaccinated people already show microscopic blood clots
> 
> I honestly dont know whether its conspiracy or not but we shouldnt be scare of such a word conspiracy, because if you have so much money and power and your circle top 1% You will play game differently.. might as well kill of some people on earth, they useless anyway.


I'm sure someone can come up with a better reply but he seems to be basing his assumption on this d-dimer test. Which tests to see if blood is currently clotting. But you have to run this test at the correct time or you won't get the desired results, so assume that means the blood clotting stops. So either the vaccines are going to kill us all but also covid will kill us all, as that causes blood to clot as well or we've got nothing to worry about. Either way we're all ****ed or nobody is.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Denied said:


> I'm sure someone can come up with a better reply but he seems to be basing his assumption on this d-dimer test. Which tests to see if blood is currently clotting. But you have to run this test at the correct time or you won't get the desired results, so assume that means the blood clotting stops. So either the vaccines are going to kill us all but also covid will kill us all, as that causes blood to clot as well or we've got nothing to worry about. Either way we're all ****ed or nobody is.


I’ll take my chances with my immune system and the Covid I’ve already had thanks🙌🏻


----------



## DbolPopper (Jul 1, 2021)

Was listening to a minister on the radio this morning and he stated that anywhere where a crowd of people gather at close proximity will need a vaccine passport. He was then questioned about churches, pubs and theatres and he didn't rule it out. 

I'm pretty confident _everywhere_ will require a vaccine passport eventually.


----------



## DbolPopper (Jul 1, 2021)

MrBrightside said:


> I'm double jabbed but I think it's a ****ing joke they're bringing this in.
> If being jabbed means you can still get it and pass it on, surely a negative test would be a better thing to enter clubs? Once again the rules don't make sense. Can see why there's so many who don't believe any of this.


I don't agree with mandating vaccine passports but if you think about it logically, anybody can fake a COVID test.


----------



## DbolPopper (Jul 1, 2021)

Gunther said:


> It’s easy to think the government have an agenda…very easily done but in reality they really are as thick as shit with no clue about anything apart from making a profit from the position they are in.


I can assure you Boris is making **** all from the position he's in.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> What I really want to know is, what the **** is long Covid?
> 
> How does a relatively mild virus cause ill health for months after your body has killed it? Some serious illnesses may take a long time to recover from but how does a cold virus that your body eliminates in around 7 days cause chronic fatigue?
> 
> I think that it’s a psychological condition, people have been bombarded by the news telling them how many people are dying and how incredibly serious this is once they test positive they must convince themselves they must be at deaths door and they can’t possibly be asymptomatic or feel better within 24 hours. Also it’s a free pass for the lazy and hypochondriacs everywhere, I bet if anyone personally knows somebody with “Long Covid” they are the kind that take a week of work whenever they have a cold, or have undiagnosable conditions like fibromyalgia?


It seems Covid can affect more than just your lungs and it is leaving some with quite some organ damage so I can accept that for some, recovery will be a bit of a long road.

That said, I’m fairly certain more will have it, than actually have it, and it’ll be a nice little excuse for a protracted period off work and a nice dollop of benefits for some. And they will be the ones that that damage the reputation of the ones that actually have it.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

passports have nothing to do with covid, its all about control!

fact...you can still catch, carry and transmit covid even after 2x jabs. My dad has covid now and has been double jabbed.

so... if you can still catch, carry and transmit covid whats the point in a passport??

wasnt it 60% of new cases last week people that have had the vaccine?

im still jab free, natty, and i'll remain that way as long as possible.

people need to wake up to how bad passports are going to be. For one they break human rights.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

DbolPopper said:


> I don't agree with mandating vaccine passports but if you think about it logically, anybody can fake a COVID test.


Can't they test people in the queue? Takes 15 mins. Even though the tests are about as accurate as a blind archer


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

big_nige said:


> More than the weak, sitting at home licking their windows and vaccination cards.


Go on. Give us an example. What have you done? I'm guessing besides post stuff on here and social media, you've done **** all. Like the rest of them that shout "open your eyes people" from their Facebook account while doing exactly the same as we've done about it. Nothing.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Jackoffblades said:


> What I don’t get is thought even if you had the jabs you can still get covid and spread it just the same as not being vaccinated. So wouldn’t clubs, music events just be exactly the same for spreading it if everyone is vaccinated or not


They're trying to stop people dying. And it's working. No one has ever said you won't catch it. It just reduces hospitalisations and death. Which it clearly does.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

MrBrightside said:


> They're trying to stop people dying. And it's working. No one has ever said you won't catch it. It just reduces hospitalisations and death. Which it clearly does.


What for people in there 20s and 30s? Are we going to have hospitals full of people in there 20s and 30s dying of covid? Or are they going to pass it on to the old and vulnerable who are already fully vaccinated?


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Jackoffblades said:


> What for people in there 20s and 30s? Are we going to have hospitals full of people in there 20s and 30s dying of covid? Or are they going to pass it on to the old and vulnerable who are already fully vaccinated?


What's it matter? Long as people aren't dying?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

MrBrightside said:


> They're trying to stop people dying.


Oh the Dark Irony, how are you people still so blind and dumb to this Agenda?


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> Oh the Dark Irony, how are you people still so blind and dumb to this Agenda?


Please teach us the way oh holy mighty one shine a light 💡


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Gunther said:


> Please teach us the way oh holy mighty one shine a light 💡


I don't have all the answers who can't teach, can only ever offer you my prospective which I have done for almost 2 Years now with Covid and have got constant sh1t for it despite my ONLY Intention coming from a good place, but the fact many STILL believe the simple Narrative or even just going along with it Is astonishing. 

So let me get this straight, he was in Hospital April 2020 (impeccably convenient timing) at deaths door after testing positive following which he should have had immunity but he went ahead and got THREE jabs, one preventative Oct 2019 conveniently photographed, to reduce symptoms even though after having the human body has an amazing ability to do this naturally..... and now he is supposedly self isolating after pinging. 
And you think the Jab is your way out of this?
I can’t begin to imagine what head of cattle I would need to own to produce this amount of bullshit.
Cop on to yourselves. Enough is enough. Wake up, your civil liberties are under attack not your health!!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

MrBrightside said:


> What's it matter? Long as people aren't dying?


Of course it matters. If you did 10 things and got reduced deaths then you would want to know which of the 10 things had an effect.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> I don't have all the answers who can't teach, can only ever offer you my prospective which I have done for almost 2 Years now with Covid and have got constant sh1t for it despite my ONLY Intention coming from a good place, but the fact many STILL believe the simple Narrative or even just going along with it Is astonishing.
> 
> So let me get this straight, he was in Hospital April 2020 (impeccably convenient timing) at deaths door after testing positive following which he should have had immunity but he went ahead and got THREE jabs, one preventative Oct 2019 conveniently photographed, to reduce symptoms even though after having the human body has an amazing ability to do this naturally..... and now he is supposedly self isolating after pinging.
> And you think the Jab is your way out of this?
> ...


I don’t have any intention of having a vaccine you muppet! I’ve never had one in my life for anything! Not even as a kid. I wouldn’t trust a politician not for a second. The problem is yes 99.9% of politicians are as thick as **** and have to keep their party in power…they will say and do anything to achieve this. Low and behold the great conspiracy is born which is exactly what they want because it keeps everyone second guessing everything. Wow well done you have realised this you can stop knee jerk reacting to everything now and get on with your life…gathering in masses will not change or stop anything it never has so accept you are pretty much powerless to this situation! It doesn’t stop me doing anything I want to do? Boris could well resurrect the old school rave scene if he insists mandatory double vaccination to enter clubs! I’m really excited about that….THANKS BORIS!! No ****s given brah😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

MrBrightside said:


> View attachment 210403
> View attachment 210404


Deaths were lower this time last year with no vaccine mate


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

MrBrightside said:


> They're trying to stop people dying. And it's working. No one has ever said you won't catch it. It just reduces hospitalisations and death. Which it clearly does.


But if the people at risk are dying what is the need to vaccinate the young fit and healthy?
As clearly the vaccine doesn’t stop me getting it and passing it on, as javid and boris just proved on national TV.

It has zero to do with the virus now mate, it’s merely being used as an excuse to push vaccine passports that will just be digital IDs

If people took a moment to research what laws are being passed on the sly and now digital IDs are used in other countries they’d soon understand why people are outraged.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

OK can someone have a look at this below and tell me what kind of voodoo/witchcraft methodology is being used to claim the vaccine has saved "thousands of lives" and it's "working as expected"
Comparison with similar(ish) populated European countries




























Same time last year UK



















So we have a higher percentage of the population vaccinated than our closest similar sized neighbours.

But.... we also have more deaths currently than all of them and way, way, way more "cases" .

We also have around 50-60 times more cases now than we did the same time last year and 3 or 4 times more covid deaths....WHEN NO VACCINE EXISTED

How in fuk's name does this equate to the vaccine being a resounding success, so much so all those that haven't already, must take this experimental potion or start being excluded from normal life??

This shyt is completely unreal and goes to show it makes absolutely no difference what the data shows.

People will just believe whatever they're told to believe even when their own eyes should clearly tell them its utter bllx.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

MrBrightside said:


> They're trying to stop people dying. *And it's working.* No one has ever said you won't catch it. It just reduces hospitalisations and death. Which it clearly does.


Which measurements/parameters are you using to claim it's working???


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

My youngest is off school again "self isolating" because a "contact" of hers at school tested positive. 

She's currently down the park with the rest of her friends that are also "self isolating"

I'll be fvked if I'm keeping her penned up in the house when the weather is like this.

For a poxy cold virus that she doesn't even have. 

This whole charade is getting nore retarded by the day.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Towel said:


> Deaths were lower this time last year with no vaccine mate


Seems so, but case numbers were also drastically lower.
UK govt is being slammed by Politicians and Scientists all over the world for easing restrictions as much as it has.
They seem to basically be letting it rip and relying on the vaccines to minimise deaths. 
I think it is a bold move by Boris but if your going to take a chance the Summer is the right time to do it.
Lets just get the popcorn out and see what happens in the great UK Covid experiment.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

ByTheNumbers said:


> Seems so, but case numbers were also drastically lower.
> UK govt is being slammed by Politicians and Scientists all over the world for easing restrictions as much as it has.
> They seem to basically be letting it rip *and relying on the vaccines to minimise deaths*.
> I think it is a bold move by Boris but if your going to take a chance the Summer is the right time to do it.
> Lets just get the popcorn out and see what happens in the great UK Covid experiment.



If the "delta" variant is much more transmissible than the previous strain (as our "experts" claim)

It's a common trend that when viruses mutate to become more infectious they also become less toxic/deadly. Google it it's apparently a common trade off.

They're making all these wild and wonderful claims re the vaccine with absolutely zero plausible comparison/control group to even remotely verify said claims.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> OK can someone have a look at this below and tell me what kind of voodoo/witchcraft methodology is being used to claim the vaccine has saved "thousands of lives" and it's "working as expected"
> Comparison with similar(ish) populated European countries
> 
> View attachment 210409
> ...


Serious suggestion. Why not tidy that up into a polite, serious and concerned letter to your MP? They are duty bound to sort out a proper response to their constituent's concerns. 

Must admit, I'd be interested in the response myself as I haven't been following things that closely recently as busy with other stuff so if you do, post it up.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lancashiregent said:


> Well - maybe not far off the truth to be honest.
> 
> Full on medical apartheid is now at our doorstep courtesy of Boris and the NWO.
> 
> ...


I strongly hope that this won't start in other countries too.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Serious suggestion. Why not tidy that up into a polite, serious and concerned letter to your MP? They are duty bound to sort out a proper response to their constituent's concerns.
> 
> Must admit, I'd be interested in the response myself as I haven't been following things that closely recently as busy with other stuff so if you do, post it up.


What are your thoughts on that data?

Fk what MPs think. it's those fvkin idiots primarily responsible for this entire shyt show

All they're interested in self preservation and furthering their own political ambitions.

I'd rather get the thoughts of the local binmen. At least I may have a chance of a genuine response.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

But I got to say, to me it all looks like scaremongering tactics to get more young people racing to do the vaccine (like already happened because of the "future impossibility of travelling without") 
Look at now, some countries like Cyprus for example they let you in without vaccine and even no need of PCR if you come from one of their green listed countries. 

I think there will be new restrictions, lots of u turns on what they are saying and again ease of the future restrictions, once they get enough people vaccinated most of countries and places will be open without the need of any proof of anything. 

In the meantime I'm not doing it. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> What are your thoughts on that data?
> 
> Fk what MPs think. it's those fvkin idiots primarily responsible for this entire shyt show
> 
> ...


Honestly haven't had chance to look at it recently. Got a bit on at the minute. But if I do, I'll let you know.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Honestly haven't had chance to look at it recently. Got a bit on at the minute. But if I do, I'll let you know.


So why bother responding to a post if you haven't had a chance to look at it? 

If you don't have anything of any value to offer, why bother posting just for the sake of it? especially when you're apparently very busy! lol


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> So why bother responding to a post if you haven't had a chance to look at it?
> 
> If you don't have anything of any value to offer, why bother posting just for the sake of it? especially when you're apparently very busy! lol


I thought getting an official response to your query was a good suggestion.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> I thought getting an official response to your query was a good suggestion.


Yes it's a fantastic suggestion! But if I wanted an "official" response from a weazely **** MP ,I'd write a letter to them!

I posted it here because surprisingly enough I wanted to see if anyone here had any thoughts on it! (I know crazy eh!)

For the life of me I can't fathom how when our infection and death rates are both higher than our less vaccinated neighbours and are also both higher than even our own infection/death rates at this time last year when there was no vaccine.

I wanted to see if any of my meathead bros that can comprehend simple data/stats/figs coul shed any light on how this equates to the vaccine being a fantastic success(?). Perhaps I'm missing something?

Anyway this area is probably not your forte TBH. But thanks for your "response" anyway.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Towel said:


> But if the people at risk are dying what is the need to vaccinate the young fit and healthy?
> As clearly the vaccine doesn’t stop me getting it and passing it on, as javid and boris just proved on national TV.
> 
> It has zero to do with the virus now mate, it’s merely being used as an excuse to push vaccine passports that will just be digital IDs
> ...


@Towel, this is the main reason why it’s being done, to implement a Social Credit System across the globe. It has a number of parts that make the whole; Digital ID, Vaccine Passport (which will become one with Digital ID), CBDC (Central Bank Digital Currency) and mass surveillance. Everything is being lined up to fall into place. And it will clearly not end at a COVID vaccine being the only requirement for the vaccine passport. As I’ve said before, the moment that people give up the privacy of their medical history, nothing is off the table. Financial, criminal, medical history etc. will all be included. This came out this week, the tracks are being laid;






Digital identity and attributes


A consultation on digital identity and the governing body which will oversee the rules on digital identity.




www.gov.uk





Bitcoin is being clamped down on further all the time, to make way for programmable CBDC, and even if it’s allowed to stay in circulation, it will fully traceable;









The EU is making Bitcoin traceable, closing crypto loophole


The proposed new rules will make it harder to use crypto to launder proceeds of crime, the European Commission said.




www.euronews.com







IronJohnDoe said:


> I strongly hope that this won't start in other countries too.


What happens in one country will be coming to a country near you soon. It’s all scripted, just every country is at a different stage. The US is the most difficult one for those pushing the agenda due to the second amendment.



IronJohnDoe said:


> But I got to say, to me it all looks like scaremongering tactics to get more young people racing to do the vaccine (like already happened because of the "future impossibility of travelling without")
> Look at now, some countries like Cyprus for example they let you in without vaccine and even no need of PCR if you come from one of their green listed countries.
> 
> I think there will be new restrictions, lots of u turns on what they are saying and again ease of the future restrictions, once they get enough people vaccinated most of countries and places will be open without the need of any proof of anything.
> ...


They need the majority of a country to be on board, otherwise there would be a massive pushback, like there has been in France over the past week or so, where their uptake is much lower than the UK. The vaccine passports are here to stay mate and their use will be expanded to every part of life. They needed to get the un-jabbed to be the minority for this to work and they’ve succeeded.



Clubber Lang said:


> people need to wake up to how bad passports are going to be. For one they break human rights.


If a law is made that breaks a human rights law, that’s when people should be worried @Clubber Lang.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> If the "delta" variant is much more transmissible than the previous strain (as our "experts" claim)
> 
> It's a common trend that when viruses mutate to become more infectious they also become less toxic/deadly. Google it it's apparently a common trade off.
> 
> They're making all these wild and wonderful claims re the vaccine with absolutely zero plausible comparison/control group to even remotely verify said claims.


'They' have enough confidence in the vaccine that 'they' have lifted most restrictions in England. 
I am not sure where your control group would come from to verify the extent to which the vaccines are responsible for the lower death rate.
You are asking for proof which will never be possible. Equally no one can prove the vaccines are not having a significant impact.
I could jump up and down, stamp my feet and point how things could have been different assuming this that or the other but it's pointless. 
I'll just sit back here in good old Scotland with my popcorn and see how it works out for you.
I'm pretty sure that's what Nicola Stalin has been doing all along anyway.
Unlike Nicky, I am not looking to score political points, I hope it works out and cases/deaths settle down before the EU freak out and France close the border again.


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

MrBrightside said:


> Go on. Give us an example. What have you done? I'm guessing besides post stuff on here and social media, you've done **** all. Like the rest of them that smhout "open your eyes people" from their Facebook account while doing exactly the same as we've done about it. Nothing.


I've stayed at home on Thursdays and clapped, sometimes with a bowl and spoon.
I've furloughed myself like a fat **** and stayed at home, whilst watching the BBC on loop. I'm a double vaxxed weak spastic, I still wear a mask and visor, just incase. Even though I've been told not to, you know, bacteria pneumonia is a great thing. I live alone but always wear a mask and visor, also sanitise the dog and gold fish.
I watched my neighbours movements and reported them if they had visitors or left the house more than once. I reported small businesses for being open whilst walking around with a costa, panini and muffin. Just like a good fat furloughed citizen.
I've added a covid border to my Facebook profile and uploaded my vaccine card to be in with the weak.
My main sources for information are Google, fact checkers and Wikipedia. I get tested daily and isolate once a month.
I jump into the main road when I see someone outside with no mask on.
I shout at people in supermarkets who wear no masks, whilst pushing my basket full of wotsits.
I've drunk and smoked myself into oblivion and ate out to help out because that's how you build a good immune.
I acted like I got covid, to save everyone. 
I keep glued to my TV to await my next orders.

All because I'm a ****ing mong


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

ByTheNumbers said:


> Seems so, but case numbers were also drastically lower.
> UK govt is being slammed by Politicians and Scientists all over the world for easing restrictions as much as it has.
> They seem to basically be letting it rip and relying on the vaccines to minimise deaths.
> I think it is a bold move by Boris but if your going to take a chance the Summer is the right time to do it.
> Lets just get the popcorn out and see what happens in the great UK Covid experiment.


I hope


big_nige said:


> View attachment 210415


good init!!!😂😂😂💋


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

big_nige said:


> I've stayed at home on Thursdays and clapped, sometimes with a bowl and spoon.
> I've furloughed myself like a fat **** and stayed at home, whilst watching the BBC on loop. I'm a double vaxxed weak spastic, I still wear a mask and visor, just incase. Even though I've been told not to, you know, bacteria pneumonia is a great thing. I live alone but always wear a mask and visor, also sanitise the dog and gold fish.
> I watched my neighbours movements and reported them if they had visitors or left the house more than once. I reported small businesses for being open whilst walking around with a costa, panini and muffin. Just like a good fat furloughed citizen.
> I've added a covid border to my Facebook profile and uploaded my vaccine card to be in with the weak.
> ...


But do you bum?


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

This is all because we left the EU😂😂


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

Just incase I don't reply, it's because I've ignored majority of the weak vaccinated women on here.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

big_nige said:


> Just incase I don't reply, it's because I've ignored majority of the weak vaccinated women on here.


Moaning like a bitch all day😂😂😂


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

ByTheNumbers said:


> 'They' have enough confidence in the vaccine that 'they' have lifted most restrictions in England.
> I am not sure where your control group would come from to verify the extent to which the vaccines are responsible for the lower death rate.
> You are asking for proof which will never be possible. Equally no one can prove the vaccines are not having a significant impact.
> I could jump up and down, stamp my feet and point how things could have been different assuming this that or the other but it's pointless.
> ...


The onus is on whoever is making the claim to prove their claim (or at least provide some reasonably credible evidence), not on anyone else to disprove it.

I believe in god but I fully accept I have no evidence to back up this belief. It's just my own "blind faith" a feeling I have.

It's no different with the vaccine. Looking at the data I posted earlier, re cases/deaths, from this time last year(pre vaccine) and comparisons to less vaccinated neighbours.

There is not a single shred of evidence that suggests the vaccines are doing *anything* to reduce transmission or deaths.

And I'll let you into a little secret. The UK "case" rate in reality is not much greater than it was last year(in reality) There's 50-60 x the number of published "cases" this year but they're conducting circa 40 odd x as many tests.

So the actual number of cases population wide is likely not hugely greater than the same time last year.

I'm not categorically saying the vaccine is useless but there is no data relating to real world application that shows its having any impact. Definitely not in the UK anyway.

PS Even though there's more than one vaccine, as they won't give any details/breakdown on which vaccine/s people are still dying of covid after taking.

I'm also refusing to recognize there is more than one vaccine. So they will all simply be referred to as "the vaccine", until they start releasing individual details on the *REAL WORLD *performance of each one.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

ByTheNumbers said:


> 'They' have enough confidence in the vaccine that 'they' have lifted most restrictions in England.
> I am not sure where your control group would come from to verify the extent to which the vaccines are responsible for the lower death rate.
> You are asking for proof which will never be possible. Equally no one can prove the vaccines are not having a significant impact.
> I could jump up and down, stamp my feet and point how things could have been different assuming this that or the other but it's pointless.
> ...


Just look at the death rate in other unvaccinated countries with the delta variant and you'll see it's just as serious. They've also worked out that in unvaccinated people in the UK, the hospitalisation rate is the same if not more with the delta variant.

So what does that leave you with to explain the low case/death rate?


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Hopefully be quieter again, it’s like new year new mes are in


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

OMG I’m soooo bamboozled all this Covid conundrum has me guessing my fifth guess I’m guessing from my last guess! The stats and data say one thing but the government and the Cucks say another! What is a citizen to do😂😂😂 my oh my this is such a mess!! If you let it be💡


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Fortis said:


> Hopefully be quieter again, it’s like new year new mes are in


Suns shining….soul music is on…pale ale and a blunt! Life’s a ****ing dream brah!


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Denied said:


> Just look at the death rate in other unvaccinated countries with the delta variant and you'll see it's just as serious. They've also worked out that in unvaccinated people in the UK, the hospitalisation rate is the same if not more with the delta variant.
> 
> So what does that leave you with to explain the low case/death rate?
> View attachment 210416


Seasonality, innit.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Gunther said:


> OMG I’m soooo bamboozled all this Covid conundrum has me guessing my fifth guess I’m guessing from my last guess! The stats and data say one thing but the government and the Cucks say another! What is a citizen to do😂😂😂 my oh my this is such a mess!! If you let it be💡


I mostly forget covid is even a thing until I log in here tbh mate 😆


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

big_nige said:


> I've stayed at home on Thursdays and clapped, sometimes with a bowl and spoon.
> I've furloughed myself like a fat **** and stayed at home, whilst watching the BBC on loop. I'm a double vaxxed weak spastic, I still wear a mask and visor, just incase. Even though I've been told not to, you know, bacteria pneumonia is a great thing. I live alone but always wear a mask and visor, also sanitise the dog and gold fish.
> I watched my neighbours movements and reported them if they had visitors or left the house more than once. I reported small businesses for being open whilst walking around with a costa, panini and muffin. Just like a good fat furloughed citizen.
> I've added a covid border to my Facebook profile and uploaded my vaccine card to be in with the weak.
> ...


I hope you wore the mask/visor/gloves combo while driving as well, even if you were alone in the car, otherwise all of those measures and precautions you took may sadly have been in vain. Stay safe.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> Just look at the death rate in other unvaccinated countries with the delta variant and you'll see it's just as serious. They've also worked out that in unvaccinated people in the UK, the hospitalisation rate is the same if not more with the delta variant.
> 
> So what does that leave you with to explain the low case/death rate?
> View attachment 210416


Hahaha! 3rd wave my fvckin arsehole.

Number of tests conducted this time last year.










Number of tests conducted currently











There's your "3rd wave" you daft pillock. 30 odd times as many tests conducted now than same time last year and roughly 50- 60 more "cases"....Coincidentally there's 2 or 3 times more deaths now than the same time last year. hmmmmm.

WOW the vaccine is really lowering the death rate faggoties! you can just feeeelllllll itttttttt!

BTW the vaccine was here at the start of the 2nd wave and deaths were far greater than the 1st.

There is no 3rd wave happening now. There may or may not be another one come this winter. Most respiratory virus pandemics are over within a couple years/seasons with or without any vaccine.


Stop testing arseholes , cases/ deaths will be zero . Scamdemic over. That's the way out of this shyt . Not house arrests. Not toxic placebo vaccines.

Then we can get on with the real issue at hand.....Climate change!
This denied a brain **** will no doubt be chief cheer leader for that too. Utter Wankstain


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

Skitz said:


> I hope you wore the mask/visor/gloves combo while driving as well, even if you were alone in the car, otherwise all of those measures and precautions you took may sadly have been in vain. Stay safe.


Double gloved in the car, I sanatise my car from top to bottom after every journey.
I've got a covid suit, it's a lycra onesy with 2 metre plastic arms built in. Got to maintain that 2 metre distance for my lords.
Can't wait to get my booster.............................................. science


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Skitz said:


> Seasonality, innit.


I doubt that very much.
The number of cases is ridiculously high compared to last year.
You could point to improved treatments, different age/underlying conditions profile amongst the infected and some of that may be true. It may also be the case that for some reason Covid is less lethal in the summer and seasonality sort of is a factor.
As I said previously, proving to what degree the vaccines have been effective may be almost impossible but given the huge difference in fatalities relative to infections I think that the conclusion that the effect of the vaccine being significant is reasonable.
'They' were talking about double vaccinations being about 90% effective in reducing hospitalisations and up to 99% effective at reducing fatalities. 
Seems like a bit of a coincidence that death rates have dropped so drastically.... as expected.
Maybe the powers that be have got some part of this right after all.
...but no I can't PROVE it and I doubt anyone can right now.


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

Just imagine having Covid test centres in every town in the UK. Knowing that lemons and fruit shoots are just two of many items which trigger a positive test 🤣
Also it cannot decipher between a live or dead virus fragments.
Are people that ****ing dumb


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

big_nige said:


> Double gloved in the car, I sanatise my car from top to bottom after every journey.
> I've got a covid suit, it's a lycra onesy with 2 metre plastic arms built in. Got to maintain that 2 metre distance for my lords.
> Can't wait to get my booster.............................................. science


Big Nigel you really are a bit mad


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

ByTheNumbers said:


> I doubt that very much.
> The number of cases is ridiculously high compared to last year.


See above. So is the number of tests being carried out.
D'yo think there may some kind of correlation between the number of tests conducted and the number of "cases"....


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

big_nige said:


> Just imagine having Covid test centres in every town in the UK. Knowing that lemons and fruit shoots are just two of many items which trigger a positive test 🤣
> Also it cannot decipher between a live or dead virus fragments.
> Are people that ****ing dumb


You are our saviour big nige


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> Hahaha! 3rd wave my fvckin arsehole.
> 
> Number of tests conducted this time last year.


Do you not think the severity of the lockdown during the 'first wave' may have been a factor?
Streets were pretty much deserted and majority of people were actually sticking to most restrictions back then. 
This year seems very few round my way were giving a ****. Add large events like Euros, Wimbledon etc and reasonable that cases rise drastically.
I take your point with increased testing but even with my limited faith in 'the establishment' I cannot see the Covid vaccine actually increasing Covid deaths if all other factors remain the same.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Hahaha! 3rd wave my fvckin arsehole.
> 
> Number of tests conducted this time last year.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should take another look at the picture before commenting.

And as I've explained many times, if you go on random testing, and not targeted testing, you'll find the infection rate is 30x higher than and last summer and number of tests carried out is irrelevant to that stat.


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

MickeyE said:


> See above. So is the number of tests being carried out.
> D'yo think there may some kind of correlation between the number of tests conducted and the number of "cases"....





https://www.vaccinationdecisions.net/the-who-declares--pcr-test-results-to-be-100-false-positives/



Any thing over 35 CT is 100% false positive.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

big_nige said:


> https://www.vaccinationdecisions.net/the-who-declares--pcr-test-results-to-be-100-false-positives/
> 
> 
> 
> Any thing over 35 CT is 100% false positive.


Blah blah blah blah blah🤦‍♂️


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> Maybe you should take another look at the picture before commenting.
> 
> And as I've explained many times, if you go on random testing, and not targeted testing, you'll find the infection rate is 30x higher than and last summer and number of tests carried out is irrelevant to that stat.


The graph you posted compares winter to summer which is about as disingenuous as it gets, as we know respiratory virus's in the UK are always far more severe in winter than summer. Also the vaccine was around for the second winter wave and not the first. So where's the far more appropriate graph comparing first and second waves??

As I've said already, If you compare like for like, this exact time last year to this exact time now, there are roughly 50-60x more cases per day now but also 30 odd times more tests being conducted. And there are roughly 2-3x as many deaths in total per day now than there were last year.

So with the appropriate adjustments to account for the increase in tests. The infection rate is circa 2x higher this summer and the "death rate" is probably pretty similar (but actually higher) this summer.

Explain further what you're talking about re "targeted testing" and please provide the data comparing said "targeted testing" from last summer to this.

As it sounds like you're attempting to assert(and clutching at straws again) that the correlation between number of tests conducted and number of confirmed "cases" is any different this year than it was last.

How many lives has the vaccine saved so far? what did you claim last week ?.....27,000?? 🤣


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Hmmmmm the twatometer is strong in this thread


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> As I've said already, If you compare like for like, this exact time last year to this exact time now,


How is this 'like for like'?
Restrictions and the reaction of most to them are totally different, not to mention the mass attendance at various events this year.
Even though it does not apply to me, I do appreciate the balls it has taken for Boris to go as far as he has to limit restrictions in England. IMHO it is a calculated risk and decent timing to give easing of restrictions a chance,
Do you support his 'UK Covid Experiment'?
I suspect the world is watching.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> .
> 
> How many lives has the vaccine saved so far? what did you claim last week ?.....27,000?? 🤣


Well to be fair, that’s the figure Public Health England reported in their press release at the end of June:









COVID-19 vaccines have prevented 7.2 million infections and 27,000 deaths


New analysis suggests the vaccination programme has prevented between 6.4 and 7.9 million infections and 26,000 and 28,000 deaths in England alone.




www.gov.uk





Within that press release are links to their modelling analysis which will explain how they arrived at that conclusion. You no doubt will refuse to read those and cry and wail about me not having copied and pasted some specific segment for you to dissect and come to a different conclusion about but they are there all the same.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> The graph you posted compares winter to summer which is about as disingenuous as it gets, as we know respiratory virus's in the UK are always far more severe in winter than summer. Also the vaccine was around for the second winter wave and not the first. So where's the far more appropriate graph comparing first and second waves??
> 
> As I've said already, If you compare like for like, this exact time last year to this exact time now, there are roughly 50-60x more cases per day now but also 30 odd times more tests being conducted. And there are roughly 2-3x as many deaths in total per day now than there were last year.
> 
> ...


You really are a bit dim. Go look up how they work out the infection rates. It has nothing to do with the amount of tests done. 

They test a group of people at random and see how many of this group test positive for covid. These aren't people who come to test centers they're randomly selected to take part. How would increasing the size of this sample change the % of people currently infected?

Last summer they worked out using this method that the virus levels dropped to as little as 1 person in 4600 people. Now this summer using the same method the we're up to 1 in 100 infected. 

So explain to me, what relevance these stats have to do with the number of tests carried out?


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Denied said:


> You really are a bit dim. Go look up how they work out the infection rates. It has nothing to do with the amount of tests done.
> 
> They test a group of people at random and see how many of this group test positive for covid. These aren't people who come to test centers they're randomly selected to take part. How would increasing the size of this sample change the % of people currently infected?
> 
> ...


You can only tell lies for so long before the cracks appear 😂😎


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> You really are a bit dim. Go look up how they work out the infection rates. It has nothing to do with the amount of tests done.
> 
> They test a group of people at random and see how many of this group test positive for covid. These aren't people who come to test centers they're randomly selected to take part. How would increasing the size of this sample change the % of people currently infected?
> 
> ...






They've conducted 7 million tests in the last 7 days.











You asked this
_*"How would increasing the size of this sample change the % of people currently infected?"*_

the larger the sample size the more confidence you can have that the results will be replicated in the wider population.

Do you have any idea how many random people in schools, at work etc etc are currently taking these tests ??

Please direct me to this data you talk of where " *They test a group of people at random and see how many of this group test positive for covid"*

I'm sure it will give a far more reliable "infection rate" than that of the results of millions of randoms that are testing currently weekly!


And just for shyts and giggles, can you remind us again how many lives you claimed the vaccine had saved so far again...... 27k ?? Or you to embarrassed to repeat that BS again....


You're a buffoon of the highest order, friend.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Skitz said:


> @Towel, this is the main reason why it’s being done, to implement a Social Credit System across the globe. It has a number of parts that make the whole; Digital ID, Vaccine Passport (which will become one with Digital ID), CBDC (Central Bank Digital Currency) and mass surveillance. Everything is being lined up to fall into place. And it will clearly not end at a COVID vaccine being the only requirement for the vaccine passport. As I’ve said before, the moment that people give up the privacy of their medical history, nothing is off the table. Financial, criminal, medical history etc. will all be included. This came out this week, the tracks are being laid;
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Skitz said:


> @Towel, this is the main reason why it’s being done, to implement a Social Credit System across the globe. It has a number of parts that make the whole; Digital ID, Vaccine Passport (which will become one with Digital ID), CBDC (Central Bank Digital Currency) and mass surveillance. Everything is being lined up to fall into place. And it will clearly not end at a COVID vaccine being the only requirement for the vaccine passport. As I’ve said before, the moment that people give up the privacy of their medical history, nothing is off the table. Financial, criminal, medical history etc. will all be included. This came out this week, the tracks are being laid;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RE to the part what happens to a country happens to another (sorry on my phone the keyboard eats 90% of the forum screen can't be arsed to select only that part in the quote) 

I hope you are wrong, so far in the east like in Romania the President heavily opposed to bring the covid vaccine into things like going to the gym or restaurants or mall, who knows maybe he is lying but his thoughts at this point were "we given access to free vaccine, we give you the option to choose the brand you prefer, now we reopen if you protected good for you if you aren't is your problem the country has to reopen" 

Beside the fact that here in Romania 70% of the population is not sold on it and they can't afford to open only for vaccinated spender, this ain't a rich country. 

But in the end only time will tell us


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> They've conducted 7 million tests in the last 7 days.
> View attachment 210421
> 
> 
> ...


Thick as ****, you're more confident of your result but it will still give you roughly the same answers. If you can be bothered to Google it you'll find all the info you need on how they work it out. Do you really think some random person with no training has a better take on how there numbers work. You do know they have teams of people working on stats in the NHS and you think you know more than them?

Just accept, you're wrong again. There's clearly enough evidence that the vaccines are massively reducing deaths.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

ByTheNumbers said:


> Seems so, but case numbers were also drastically lower.
> UK govt is being slammed by Politicians and Scientists all over the world for easing restrictions as much as it has.
> They seem to basically be letting it rip and relying on the vaccines to minimise deaths.
> I think it is a bold move by Boris but if your going to take a chance the Summer is the right time to do it.
> Lets just get the popcorn out and see what happens in the great UK Covid experiment.


Cases were not lower, testing was.

So as stated we’ve fully jabbed millions 36 million people only to be a lot worse off in terms of both cases, deaths and hospitalisations than this time last year, with an economy that will now completely fall apart and god knows how many deaths and injuries from the jab.

definitely seems worth it lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

big_nige said:


> Just imagine having Covid test centres in every town in the UK. Knowing that lemons and fruit shoots are just two of many items which trigger a positive test 🤣
> Also it cannot decipher between a live or dead virus fragments.
> *Are people that ****ing dumb*


Yes they are, covid has been a test to see how stupid people are and many have scored 10/10 on the scale of 1 to stupid.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> Thick as ****, you're more confident of your result but it will still give you roughly the same answers.


The above sentence sums up your level of intelligence perfectly.

Why would you be "more confident" of sonething that gives you the same answers?
It's a complete oxymoron of a statement.

Why would scientists waste resources trying to use as big a sample as possible, if a larger sample size gives "roughly the same answers" as a smaller one??

I'll give you the absolute perfect example that highlights the stupidity of your statement.

Remember the "comprehensive" trials the vaccine went through? with a tiny and limited sample group?

Those trials failed to pick up side effects such as deadly blood clots and heart inflammation.

When the vaccine was rolled out across a larger sample size (real world) these effects were discovered

The rest of your post is just more utter gibberish.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Well to be fair, that’s the figure Public Health England reported in their press release at the end of June:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They say the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again but expecting a different result each time.

The bolded for me is the definition of naivety. Having the same people tell you a load of bllx over and over again and yet still have unwavering faith in the next thing they tell you

Are you aware how completely unreliable and inaccurate pretty much all of the modelling predictions have been from the state sponsored "experts" since the very start of this thing?

Let me give you the most recent example that springs to mind.

Back in February this year they claimed their expert modelling predicted in a best case scenario, there would be a further 30k covid deaths between Feb 12th and the end of June. Worst case scenario they predicted 81k more deaths.

In reality there turned out to be roughly 7k deaths during this period.

*"An additional 30,000 coronavirus deaths are expected to occur in England alone by the end of June under a best-case scenario, according to a report presented by the government's scientific pandemic influenza group on modelling, operational sub-group (SPI-M-O)."
"In a worst-case scenario, 81,200 fatalities may occur, according to the report, which informs the advice the scientific advisory group for emergencies (Sage) gives the government."

Coronavirus: 30,000 deaths in England by June's end (yahoo.com) *


So if the "modelling" says the vaccine has saved 27k lives already, it must be correct, right!?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> The above sentence sums up your level of intelligence perfectly.
> 
> Why would you be "more confident" of sonething that gives you the same answers?
> It's a complete oxymoron of a statement.
> ...


This just shows yet again you don't know what you're talking about. The higher the sample the lower the margin for error. That's why you see some stats with +-5% as they know the actual results could be 5% more or less. And you're trying to argue that the margin of error was so high, that 1 in 100 is the same case rate as 1 in 4600.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

MrBrightside said:


> It just reduces hospitalisations and death. Which it clearly does.





MrBrightside said:


> No one has ever said you won't catch it. It just reduces hospitalisations and death. Which it clearly does.


Short memory people have. 
That’s exactly what they told us would happen. 
Until it didn’t work, then it was;
“it protects 100% against symptomatic Covid”
Then;
“It protects 100% against hospitalisation;
Then;
“It protects 90% against hospitalisation”

etc etc

For something that’s been so rigorously tested the numbers change an awful lot. You’d be forgiven for thinking the trial results from before the roll out were completely made up.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> This just shows yet again you don't know what you're talking about. The higher the sample the lower the margin for error. That's why you see some stats with +-5% as they know the actual results could be 5% more or less. And you're trying to argue that the margin of error was so high, that 1 in 100 is the same case rate as 1 in 4600.


Look, it was you that said a smaller sample will give you "roughly the same results" as a larger one.

*If that assertion is correct, please tell us why you think the pre roll out vaccine trials never picked up the deadly blood clot and heart inflammation side effects??*


I'm not arguing anything about 1 in 100 /1 in 4600 or any other mumbo jumbo you're talking about.

As far as I'm concerned 7 million tests being conducted per week across a population of 60 million is very likely to give you a pretty reliable estimate of the wider "infection rate"

OK if you have nothing of any relevance to post, just fvk off now cos you're just posting unintelligible gibberish at this point just for the sake of posting.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Covid obsession is a thing guy’s! It’s like a plague sweeping across the world…I think we need to medicate those affected by the condition now known as Gobshituswafflus! We need to stop it now before it becomes a pandemic🤦‍♂️


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Gunther said:


> Covid obsession is a thing guy’s! It’s like a plague sweeping across the world…I think we need to medicate those affected by the condition now known as Gobshituswafflus! We need to stop it now before it becomes a pandemic🤦‍♂️


Unfortunately "they" are/were utterly determined that covid would consume all of our lives. 

I was quite happy to completely ignore all the hype and BS from the beginning. Then they decided to really focus all of our minds by making it illegal to leave our houses (without good excuse)

Pretty hard to ignore that.

Now things have re opened and everyone's allowed out again. They're now forcing everyone to take a new experimental medicine that many want no part of. But if you won't take it, you'll start to be excluded from leading a normal life. 

Again pretty hard to ignore. 

Climate change will take over from where this ends. They *will* decide what our main focus is. You try to ignore it, they'll just up the ante.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Denied said:


> This just shows yet again you don't know what you're talking about. The higher the sample the lower the margin for error. That's why you see some stats with +-5% as they know the actual results could be 5% more or less. And you're trying to argue that the margin of error was so high, that 1 in 100 is the same case rate as 1 in 4600.


The number they plaster all over the news every day and use to justify their policies is literally how many people tested positive by PCR test that day, and will logically increase as testing increases.

The “1 in 160” or whatever number is published once a week by the ONS, and isn’t really used for anything, it usually gets a quick mention on the day it is published. It is based on a small number of people in the community who volunteered to self submit questionnaires and tests periodically.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Yes they are, covid has been a test to see how stupid people are and many have scored 10/10 on the scale of 1 to stupid.


I tend to agree with you here. It’s what Jaques Attali said back around 1981, it’s worth a read:-









Globalist Banker Predicted Scamdemic & Genocide of The Useless


Globalist Jacques Attali c.1981: "We will find something or cause it, a pandemic that targets certain people, a real economic crisis or not."




www.thebernician.net





Pretty much sums up what you’ve said.



MickeyE said:


> They say the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again but expecting a different result each time.
> 
> The bolded for me is the definition of naivety. Having the same people tell you a load of bllx over and over again and yet still have unwavering faith in the next thing they tell you
> 
> ...


“Modelling” lol.

The only people who I know who have “tested positive” for COVID this summer @MickeyE are those who have had the jab.



MickeyE said:


> Climate change will take over from where this ends. They *will* decide what our main focus is. You try to ignore it, they'll just up the ante.


100% this is the agenda.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> Unfortunately "they" are/were utterly determined that covid would consume all of our lives.
> 
> I was quite happy to completely ignore all the hype and BS from the beginning. Then they decided to really focus all of our minds by making it illegal to leave our houses (without good excuse)
> 
> ...


This hasn’t negatively affected my life at all! I’ve had a great time over the lockdowns, free money, great food and BBQ, business expanded ££, hooned the bike on empty roads, free train travel saving around £500 a month because guards weren’t checking, a traffic free London was heavenly, built my own gym which I love, I really can’t see what all the fuss is about? There’s many ways to easily navigate the government bullshit so I really couldn’t give a fly **** brah! Stay happy, stay free from oppressing yourself with Covid obsession…


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> The bolded for me is the definition of naivety. Having the same people tell you a load of bllx over and over again and yet still have unwavering faith in the next thing they tell you


My definition of naivety would be choosing to have the data interpreted by some thick self obsessed cvnt on an internet bodybuilding forum rather than by people who actually know what they're doing. 

But that's just me.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> The number they plaster all over the news every day and use to justify their policies is literally how many people tested positive by PCR test that day, and will logically increase as testing increases.
> 
> The “1 in 160” or whatever number is published once a week by the ONS, and isn’t really used for anything, it usually gets a quick mention on the day it is published. It is based on a small number of people in the community who volunteered to self submit questionnaires and tests periodically.


Regardless of what you think that numbers used for. That's the number which most accurately shows the current prevalence of the virus. And that number shows that the prevalence of it is far higher this summer compared to last summer.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Look, it was you that said a smaller sample will give you "rough
> 
> *If that assertion is correct, please tell us why you think the pre roll out vaccine trials never picked up the deadly blood clot and heart inflammation side effects??*


All this shows, is you clearly have no grasp of statistics. The blood clots are a 1 in 100000 chance, so you would need a sample size of 300000 to be sure to pick up this event. When you are talking about infection rates of between 1 in 100 and 1 in 4600 the smallest sample size you could use is just under 15000, so using well over 50000 like they do will give you the data you want.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Kazza61 said:


> My definition of naivety would be choosing to have the data interpreted by some thick self obsessed cvnt on an internet bodybuilding forum rather than by people who actually know what they're doing.
> 
> But that's just me.


Have you been out of your house @Kazza61 in the last 16 months? I’m just interested in what has made you so absolutely certain that we are in the middle of a pandemic? Apart from imposed measures (masks, social distancing, plexiglass screens, work from home, etc.), *what evidence have you actually seen with your own eyes* that confirms we are? Did you witness something like what happened in China with people literally dropping dead on the street? Just curious.


----------



## nunrgguy (Apr 18, 2015)

My protest of criminal damage ? The funk you talking about? 😂


----------



## nunrgguy (Apr 18, 2015)

Don’t try to apply logic when none applies. Some know it all will-chip in with ‘while it doesn’t stop you catching it and it doesn’t stop you spreading it,it reduces your risk of dieing from it from 0.03% to 0.01% How anyone knows this is anyone’s guess because we hasn’t done any clinical trials that actually involve killing people....apart from the one going on right now globally with the general populace’


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Skitz said:


> Have you been out of your house @Kazza61 in the last 16 months? I’m just interested in what has made you so absolutely certain that we are in the middle of a pandemic? Apart from imposed measures (masks, social distancing, plexiglass screens, work from home, etc.), *what evidence have you actually seen with your own eyes* that confirms we are? Did you witness something like what happened in China with people literally dropping dead on the street? Just curious.


I'll put that right back at you. Is it simply that you haven't seen anything with your own eyes that leads you to conclude something isn't happening? If you worked in an ICU would you have a different view? Or as a porter in a general hospital? Or you worked in a prison that had multiple Covid outbreaks? Or in the social care sector?

Do you think Ebola is real? Or bird flu? Or Polio? Do you only believe in things you see directly with your own eyes? Of course you don't, and neither do I.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

nunrgguy said:


> My protest of criminal damage ? The funk you talking about? 😂


We shall we shal not be moved🙄


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> My definition of naivety would be choosing to have the data interpreted by some thick self obsessed cvnt on an internet bodybuilding forum rather than by people who actually know what they're doing.
> 
> But that's just me.


Rather than have anyone, (whether it be a UKM meathead, or a government appointed “expert”) interpret the data for you, wouldn’t you rather just be presented with the data then be free to discuss it openly with your peers, and draw your own conclusions?


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Kazza61 said:


> I'll put that right back at you. Is it simply that you haven't seen anything with your own eyes that leads you to conclude something isn't happening? If you worked in an ICU would you have a different view? Or as a porter in a general hospital? Or you worked in a prison that had multiple Covid outbreaks? Or in the social care sector?
> 
> Do you think Ebola is real? Or bird flu? Or Polio? Do you only believe in things you see directly with your own eyes? Of course you don't, and neither do I.


So, again, have what have you seen, aside from imposed policies and restrictions, that confirms to you that we’re in the middle of a pandemic? Genuinely interested.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Rather than have anyone, (whether it be a UKM meathead, or a government appointed “expert”) interpret the data for you, wouldn’t you rather just be presented with the data then be free to discuss it openly with your peers, and draw your own conclusions?


That sounds lovely doesn't it? A nice mature discussion about this whole situation. Not going to happen on this forum though is it? Not with our 2+2=5 self proclaimed expert and lover of the immature insult. And to be realistic, we could discuss it till the cows come home - it wouldn't mean we figured out something the scientific community hadn't. There won't be any Nobel prizes for medicine being awarded to UKM that's for sure.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Skitz said:


> So, again, have what have you seen, aside from imposed policies and restrictions, that confirms to you that we’re in the middle of a pandemic? Genuinely interested.


I just told you I don't have to actually have my eyes directly on something to to have a good idea whether it's true or not and you reply by asking me what have I personally seen? I've never seen someone infected with Ebola but I accept it's existence.

But ok, I'll play along. I have listened to the account of a neighbour who works on ICU as a junior doctor. One of my mates is a porter at the local general hospital and regularly updates me on the situation there. I know a social services manager and they told me how many people with learning disabilities they have lost to Covid. The prison I work in has had a number of really large outbreaks and because I work with prison governors I get to hear of the situation in other jails. Likewise the team I manage go into many jails and secure hospitals and feedback to me about the situations in those facilities. I go into meetings with NHS Commissioners and they update me on their services. Another mate of mine's daughter had it, then two weeks later his other daughter had it. My sister had it, my nephew had it. Next door but one is a GP who I regularly talk to and he tells me what is happening in the town he works in. And then I see their accounts corroborated in statistics and reports and then I see those reports replicated in multiple countries and I look at the world wide statistics and I think to myself, hey - you know what? it looks like they are very probably right.


Just to add - I'm talking right across the pandemic there - not just this particular moment in time.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> I wonder how many of today's "real men" would willingly volunteer to go and fight for their country? In WWI fellas lied about their age to go and actually lay their lives down for their country. Can imagine just how many of today's soppy fvckers would do that if it came to it.


You wont need ask me twice to go kill someone using a gun... if i was put behind a desk then naaa.. f***k that, im not a pencil pusher... Give my a Gun and point me in direction of enemy.

100% ... i thought we'd all be drafted in if any started anyway.. i dont think we should be given the option not to.... Anyone that stayed home to avoid it would be bullied by everyone, even by the women


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

AnimalLifter said:


> You wont need ask me twice to go kill someone using a gun... if i was put behind a desk then naaa.. f***k that, im not a pencil pusher... Give my a Gun and point me in direction of enemy.
> 
> 100% ... i thought we'd all be drafted in if any started anyway.. i dont think we should be given the option not to.... Anyone that stayed home to avoid it would be bullied by everyone, even by the women


Despite your clear enthusiasm for the job I very much suspect you'd be medically exempt....


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Despite your clear enthusiasm for the job I very much suspect you'd be medically exempt....


I'd not declare it... Id protest it.

No, i wouldnt be Exempt, they need the men on frontline... They dont need to know im crazy, more than likely it could make more suited for the environment/situation... Did they exempt the Crazy in last war?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Rather than have anyone, (whether it be a UKM meathead, or a government appointed “expert”) interpret the data for you, wouldn’t you rather just be presented with the data then be free to discuss it openly with your peers, and draw your own conclusions?


If you know where to look, isn't nearly all the data available. I'm fairly certain the ons publishes most of the info? 

Plus the appointed experts as you call them, are the same teams who have been processing all the NHS and PHE statistics for years and they all follow tried and tested mathematical formulas, this isn't anything new that's been thought up for covid.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Kazza61 said:


> I just told you I don't have to actually have my eyes directly on something to to have a good idea whether it's true or not and you reply by asking me what have I personally seen? I've never seen someone infected with Ebola but I accept it's existence.
> 
> But ok, I'll play along. I have listened to the account of a neighbour who works on ICU as a junior doctor. One of my mates is a porter at the local general hospital and regularly updates me on the situation there. I know a social services manager and they told me how many people with learning disabilities they have lost to Covid. The prison I work in has had a number of really large outbreaks and because I work with prison governors I get to hear of the situation in other jails. Likewise the team I manage go into many jails and secure hospitals and feedback to me about the situations in those facilities. I go into meetings with NHS Commissioners and they update me on their services. Another mate of mine's daughter had it, then two weeks later his other daughter had it. My sister had it, my nephew had it. Next door but one is a GP who I regularly talk to and he tells me what is happening in the town he works in. And then I see their accounts corroborated in statistics and reports and then I see those reports replicated in multiple countries and I look at the world wide statistics and I think to myself, hey - you know what? it looks like they are very probably right.


So with the outbreaks in the prisons your team works in, were there deaths or was it just cases? As I’ve said before, I know plenty people who had “tested positive”, took the two weeks off and they were all ok.

Hopefully all of your friends and relations were ok in the end too?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Skitz said:


> So with the outbreaks in the prisons your team works in, were there deaths or was it just cases? As I’ve said before, I know plenty people who had “tested positive”, took the two weeks off and they were all ok.
> 
> Hopefully all of your friends and relations were ok in the end too?


Most were as you described, although some ended up in hospital on oxygen and some on intubation. A smaller number did die.

There's an account of the first year of the prisons experience here:





__





DEFINE_ME






www.thelancet.com


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> You wont need ask me twice to go kill someone using a gun... if i was put behind a desk then naaa.. f***k that, im not a pencil pusher... Give my a Gun and point me in direction of enemy.
> 
> 100% ... i thought we'd all be drafted in if any started anyway.. i dont think we should be given the option not to.... Anyone that stayed home to avoid it would be bullied by everyone, even by the women


You sir are a complete TWAT!!


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Gunther said:


> You sir are a complete TWAT!!


your a 4ft dwarf with smaller muscles than i started with.... Dont tell me you disagree with what you quoted me in bro, You'd rather hide at home while Big Lads go out with guns to keep your hidey hole safe


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> your a 4ft dwarf with smaller muscles than i started with.... Dont tell me you disagree with what you quoted me in bro, You'd rather hide at home while Big Lads go out with guns to keep your hidey hole safe


May I remind you of what happened last time you pooped out of your mouth with Trey…now run along mummy has toast on for you.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Gunther said:


> May I remind you of what happened last time you pooped out of your mouth with Trey…now run along mummy has toast on for you.


why you trying bully me bro? .. im special


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> why you trying bully me bro? .. im special


I love you Lee I just want the very best for you….BE A STUNTMAN.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Gunther said:


> I love you Lee I just want the very best for you….BE A STUNTMAN.


on serious note though... Its the camera angel, only got a phone that i need one hand to keep stable.. Holding camera is bad for the viewers.. it was wheel spinning them jumps

I dont see anyone on here with same type of bike


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> on serious note though... Its the camera angel, only got a phone that i need one hand to keep stable.. Holding camera is bad for the viewers.. it was wheel spinning them jumps
> 
> I dont see anyone on here with same type of bike


Your one of a kind Lee you’d be making paper!!


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Gunther said:


> Your one of a kind Lee you’d be making paper!!


im 'Some Boy for One Boy' 

i thought id make loads of videos when sun came out but i dont want to bore you with same type of stuff... some footage smashing through woods aint much, Going on beach is OK but the wheel spinning eats my battery


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> im 'Some Boy for One Boy'
> 
> i thought id make loads of videos when sun came out but i dont want to bore you with same type of stuff... some footage smashing through woods aint much, Going on beach is OK but the wheel spinning eats my battery


Set up a patch of smashed beer bottles and crash into it…put it on YouTube and you have a few quid to get a rocket e bike


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> My definition of naivety would be choosing to have the data interpreted by some thick self obsessed cvnt on an internet bodybuilding forum rather than by people who actually know what they're doing.
> 
> But that's just me.


So when presented with evidence that recent "expert" "modelling" prediction of the number of deaths between feb to jul, was wrong by a margin of roughly between 4-11.5x, you revert back to your old trusted default argument "well the experts interpreted it like this and I agree with them, so I must be right...right?" WRONG! 

You're a seriously pathetic guy unfortunately. Not capable of a single independent thought of your own.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Ooooh it’s getting very salty isn’t it😂😂


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> So when presented with evidence that recent "*expert*" "modelling" prediction of the number of deaths between feb to jul, was wrong by a margin of roughly between 4-11.5x, you revert back to your old trusted default argument "well the experts interpreted it like this and I agree with them, so I must be right...right?" WRONG!
> 
> You're a seriously pathetic guy unfortunately. Not capable of a single independent thought of your own.


hahaha, Everyone is Expert these days


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> All this shows, is you clearly have no grasp of statistics. The blood clots are a 1 in 100000 chance, so you would need a sample size of 300000 to be sure to pick up this event. When you are talking about infection rates of between 1 in 100 and 1 in 4600 the smallest sample size you could use is just under 15000, so using well over 50000 like they do will give you the data you want.


Yes I agree, as we found out with the pitiful covid vaccine trials (if you could even call them that!) the larger the sample size the more reliable the results tend to be.

Why do you keep basically repeating what I'm telling you, then claiming it's me that can't grasp stats! lol

You were the moron that said a larger sample size will give you the same results as a smaller one. Not me!

I've worked out what you're on about with your ONS "infection rate" thing now. As lewdy said it's not a stat that the media/gov really mention very often.

It's just a survey, and again the results are highly dependent on the number of tests being conducted. There could be tons of people in the community with the virus, but if not many tests are being conducted at that time the survey will show the opposite, a low prevalence/infection rate. 

Anyway what are you actually trying to claim? That there's 46 x as many people with covid now than there was this time last year? LOOL

And even if this is the case it's not exactly a resounding endorsement for the vaccines ability to reduce transmission now is it? Remember this is the reason why we're all being told we must have it, to protect the vulnerable even if the virus personally poses us a negligible risk.

And before you start harping on about "oh the low death rate is because of the new wonder potion, me and my batty boy friends have all had injected into us".

How do we know the lower death rate(if exists, highly debatable) may not just be down to the virus mutating and becoming less toxic as it increases it's ability to transmit...? This is a common trend in virus mutation.


OK, class dismissed for the day.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> That sounds lovely doesn't it? A nice mature discussion about this whole situation. Not going to happen on this forum though is it? Not with our 2+2=5 self proclaimed expert and lover of the immature insult. And to be realistic, we could discuss it till the cows come home - it wouldn't mean we figured out something the scientific community hadn't. There won't be any Nobel prizes for medicine being awarded to UKM that's for sure.


I was more alluding to


Denied said:


> If you know where to look, isn't nearly all the data available. I'm fairly certain the ons publishes most of the info?
> 
> Plus the appointed experts as you call them, are the same teams who have been processing all the NHS and PHE statistics for years and they all follow tried and tested mathematical formulas, this isn't anything new that's been thought up for covid.


Whats new is the censorship of any interpretation of the data other than the one “they” want pushed.


Denied said:


> If you know where to look, isn't nearly all the data available. I'm fairly certain the ons publishes most of the info?
> 
> Plus the appointed experts as you call them, are the same teams who have been processing all the NHS and PHE statistics for years and they all follow tried and tested mathematical formulas, this isn't anything new that's been thought up for covid.


The censorship of free thought and speech is new.

Through history are the guys who use censorship and segregation, use mainstream media to propagate propaganda, manipulate crisis(es) to expand their powers, and implement “no papers, no entry” to every day life, are they usually the good guys?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Yes I agree, as we found out with the pitiful covid vaccine trials (if you could even call them that!) the larger the sample size the more reliable the results tend to be.
> 
> Why do you keep basically repeating what I'm telling you, then claiming it's me that can't grasp stats! lol
> 
> ...


You've missed the point again. I'm assuming you're doing it on purpose because then you'd have to admit you're wrong, which is usually when you start chucking insults rather than not replying or admitting you're at fault. 

The rarity of the event you are looking at effects the sample size needed. So looking at a blood clots requires a massive sample, hence why they had injected millions of people before making the link. Looking for covid which has such a high prevalence you don't need such a high sample size to get an accurate result. 

Rather than coming on here with you're daft theories because of your poor grasp of numbers, stats and ratios, spend some time understanding why you keep getting it wrong. All the data is there to show covid infections are far higher than last summer and the link between infections and deaths isn't as strong


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> I was more alluding to
> 
> Whats new is the censorship of any interpretation of the data other than the one “they” want pushed.
> 
> ...


You won't get any sense out of either of them fvkers. If they were turkeys they'd vote for christmas.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> You've missed the point again. I'm assuming you're doing it on purpose because then you'd have to admit you're wrong, which is usually when you start chucking insults rather than not replying or admitting you're at fault.
> 
> The rarity of the event you are looking at effects the sample size needed. So looking at a blood clots requires a massive sample, hence why they had injected millions of people before making the link. Looking for covid which has such a high prevalence you don't need such a high sample size to get an accurate result.
> 
> Rather than coming on here with you're daft theories because of your poor grasp of numbers, stats and ratios, spend some time understanding why you keep getting it wrong. All the data is there to show covid infections are far higher than last summer and the link between infections and deaths isn't as strong


Yes, that's why vaccines usually take between 10 and 15 years to be developed, trialed and approved for use. The first polio vaccine trials included 1.8 million participants...

How many participants were involved in the Covid vaccine before it was unleashed on the general public? 

And yes the data is there and none of the real world data in the UK shows a shred of evidence that the vaccine is having any impact at all on transmission rates or deaths. 

There may be some spurious voodoo modelling from "experts" that have a track record of never getting even remotely close to giving an accurate prediction on anything else covid related in umpteen attempts. 

But yes I'm sure their modelling is accurate this time. I just prefer to focus on real world data when it's available rather than modelling data. I'm just crazy like that.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> I was more alluding to
> 
> Whats new is the censorship of any interpretation of the data other than the one “they” want pushed.
> 
> ...


Think in this particular case, when you say censorship, what you're referring to is the news dumbing it down for the masses to understand and obviously picking the biggest numbers they can find, which also happen to be the most convenient to understand.

This argument is just about whether the vaccines are reducing deaths and I can't see what more data you'd need to make this assumption? The crudest method would just be to compare cases to deaths and despite some claims on the forum, it's a fairly accurate one. In all countries you can see deaths rising inline with cases, regardless of the countries testing regime. You'll just have to wait a few weeks, for the delta variant to spread round Europe to see the link weakened there as well.

As mentioned the other method would be to work out what the current infection rate is and compare it to other periods with the same infection rate based on random samples. 

What more data would you need to come up with a pretty confident conclusion?


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> You won't get any sense out of either of them fvkers. If they were turkeys they'd vote for christmas.


They’re still waiting for Jim to fix it for them.



lewdylewd said:


> Through history are the guys who use censorship and segregation, use mainstream media to propagate propaganda, manipulate crisis(es) to expand their powers, and implement “no papers, no entry” to every day life, are they usually the good guys?


Err, no.


----------



## 2.0 (Dec 29, 2020)

This is a very real possibility the way things are going. We had talks about this yesterday at my gym, mine does cater for training with weights and cardio but most of my floor space is taken up by a cage a ring and floor mats. My membership isn’t massive so I’m hoping we will not be classed as a large venue and it won’t affect us. Having said that we are still looking into ow we will handle it if it does become an issue. My thoughts are that this will end up affecting the large commercial gyms and the issue then will be all the people who are not or choose not to be vaccinated are going to filter down into the smaller gyms that won’t be classed as large venues, and before you know it there numbers are up and it’s then required that everyone is vaccinated. Obviously it’s not come to this yet but I wouldn’t be surprised if it did. 
It’s heading to a point where there will be no option if you want to live a normal life you will need to be vaccinated it will start with larger venues like it is with night clubs, gigs and sporting events then before you know it you won’t be able to go out for a meal or in a shopping centre. Where does it stop are we going to end up with a cult of red neck hillbillies unvaccinated living like outcasts 😂. I don’t think it’s Something that can be beat and people will just have to get vaccinated there slowly removing the option not to be. I am vaccinated and if it protects me and keeps me alive great and if it doesn’t then it’s caused me no issues and was no more trouble than having a jab of testosterone. I do think it’s each person’s own choice and should be optional but I just can’t see how in the current direction the government is taking people can have the choice and live a normal life.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

2.0 said:


> This is a very real possibility the way things are going. We had talks about this yesterday at my gym, mine does cater for training with weights and cardio but most of my floor space is taken up by a cage a ring and floor mats. My membership isn’t massive so I’m hoping we will not be classed as a large venue and it won’t affect us. Having said that we are still looking into ow we will handle it if it does become an issue. My thoughts are that this will end up affecting the large commercial gyms and the issue then will be all the people who are not or choose not to be vaccinated are going to filter down into the smaller gyms that won’t be classed as large venues, and before you know it there numbers are up and it’s then required that everyone is vaccinated. Obviously it’s not come to this yet but I wouldn’t be surprised if it did.
> It’s heading to a point where there will be no option if you want to live a normal life you will need to be vaccinated it will start with larger venues like it is with night clubs, gigs and sporting events then before you know it you won’t be able to go out for a meal or in a shopping centre. Where does it stop are we going to end up with a cult of red neck hillbillies unvaccinated living like outcasts 😂. I don’t think it’s Something that can be beat and people will just have to get vaccinated there slowly removing the option not to be. I am vaccinated and if it protects me and keeps me alive great and if it doesn’t then it’s caused me no issues and was no more trouble than having a jab of testosterone. I do think it’s each person’s own choice and should be optional but I just can’t see how in the current direction the government is taking people can have the choice and live a normal life.


Ok Matt cheers😂


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Denied said:


> Think in this particular case, when you say censorship, what you're referring to is the news dumbing it down for the masses to understand and obviously picking the biggest numbers they can find, which also happen to be the most convenient to understand.
> 
> This argument is just about whether the vaccines are reducing deaths and I can't see what more data you'd need to make this assumption? The crudest method would just be to compare cases to deaths and despite some claims on the forum, it's a fairly accurate one. In all countries you can see deaths rising inline with cases, regardless of the countries testing regime. You'll just have to wait a few weeks, for the delta variant to spread round Europe to see the link weakened there as well.
> 
> ...


Seriously, if you care about cases, then surely that in turn means you’re a zero covid fanatic, otherwise, what do cases matter? Only deaths from covid itself should be the deterministic value we should concern ourselves with, like every other cause of death.



Kazza61 said:


> I know a social services manager and they told me how many people with learning disabilities they have lost to Covid.


Could this have been a contributing factor?









Fury at ‘do not resuscitate’ notices given to Covid patients with learning disabilities


Vulnerable people have encountered ‘shocking discrimination’ during pandemic, says Mencap charity




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Yes, that's why vaccines usually take between 10 and 15 years to be developed, trialed and approved for use. The first polio vaccine trials included 1.8 million participants...
> 
> How many participants were involved in the Covid vaccine before it was unleashed on the general public?
> 
> ...


Working out how many people are infected compared to deaths is hardly complex modelling.

Rather than wasting everyone's time, Google "working out sample size and margin of error" then Google sample size needed compared to rarity of event" put your new found knowledge together and work out if 60,000 samples is enough samples and see if there is anyway the margin or error could be +-3000%


----------



## 2.0 (Dec 29, 2020)

Gunther said:


> Ok Matt cheers😂


Who’s Matt?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Skitz said:


> Seriously, if you care about cases, then surely that in turn means you’re a zero covid fanatic, otherwise, what do cases matter? Only deaths from covid itself should be the deterministic value we should concern ourselves with, like every other cause of death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care about the covid case numbers all I'm saying is, if you randomly infected X amount of people with covid last year, you'd get X deaths and X amount of people in hospital. Repeat the exact same experiment this year, you'd get 90% less deaths and people in hospital. What's the logical conclusion for this?


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Denied said:


> I don't care about the covid case numbers all I'm saying is, if you randomly infected X amount of people with covid last year, you'd get X deaths and X amount of people in hospital. Repeat the exact same experiment this year, you'd get 90% less deaths and people in hospital. What's the logical conclusion for this?


Errrm….bum love?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Skitz said:


> could this have been a contributing factor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potentially on national figures although I don't think it was considered to be a significant issue locally. That said, whilst it's not acceptable to apply DNR's in a blanket fashion, we don't know how many would have actually survived the procedure or indeed survived overall if a first resuscitation was successful but significant lung and organ damage remained. The only way to know for sure would either be to compare them against a control group who did receive resuscitation or an expert medical review of each case.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Skitz said:


> Seriously, if you care about cases, then surely that in turn means you’re a zero covid fanatic, otherwise, what do cases matter? Only deaths from covid itself should be the deterministic value we should concern ourselves with, like every other cause of death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think @AnimalLifter shouldn’t be resuscitated if he was dying from Covid because he’s a hell of a burden on the tax payer…ya know those who work!


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Denied said:


> Think in this particular case, when you say censorship, what you're referring to is the news dumbing it down for the masses to understand and obviously picking the biggest numbers they can find, which also happen to be the most convenient to understand.
> 
> This argument is just about whether the vaccines are reducing deaths and I can't see what more data you'd need to make this assumption? The crudest method would just be to compare cases to deaths and despite some claims on the forum, it's a fairly accurate one. In all countries you can see deaths rising inline with cases, regardless of the countries testing regime. You'll just have to wait a few weeks, for the delta variant to spread round Europe to see the link weakened there as well.
> 
> ...


I don’t want more data.

I want to be free to make and discuss my own conclusions from the data and hear other people’s point of view. I want to make my own decisions freely, and I don’t need to be told what is or what is not for my own good.

Now we are talking about it where did the last Covid thread go?


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Gunther said:


> I think @AnimalLifter shouldn’t be resuscitated if he was dying from Covid because he’s a hell of a burden on the tax payer…ya know those who work!


i pay tax on Tabaco

i never got Compensated for the accident.. so

** Gets Calculator Out** .... ** Starts smashing Numbers with a mean face >=[ **

i get £5520 a year... =/ ... yay =( ... Multiply that by Rest of my Life... about 50 years... is about £250,000 ... Quarter of a million Compensation spread out


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> i pay tax on Tabaco
> 
> i never got Compensated for the accident.. so
> 
> ...


Get a job then you bum! I’m telling you you could be a YouTube sensation!!


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Gunther said:


> Get a job then you bum! I’m telling you you could be a YouTube sensation!!


im too Mentally Ill bro... i cant explain it... in my reality everyone is just some bag of meat to me - it dont matter if i k*ll them, just as long as Po Po dont know ..... iv got a complex anger problem, and as long as its 'Self Defense' i can do as i please with the 'Bags of Meat' bro... I constantly hold back the urges to punch people in the face, even now, i hold the urge back... from the age of 30 - 40 i will have urges to kill, mentally ill kill in their 30s, its our dangerous time.... when will it stop? .. with meds? ... 40 year old ill just wake up and Hug everyone?


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

i was a puppy in my 20s... i see it now


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> Working out how many people are infected compared to deaths is hardly complex modelling.
> 
> Rather than wasting everyone's time, Google "working out sample size and margin of error" then Google sample size needed compared to rarity of event" put your new found knowledge together and work out if 60,000 samples is enough samples and see if there is anyway the margin or error could be +-3000%


Why do you keep acting as though you're teaching me something about the relevance of sample sizes.

It was you that claimed that you can "have more confidence" in the results from a larger sample size but a smaller one will give the same results. You daft little menstrual stain.

You also said this regarding the ONS infection rate figs

*"They test a group of people at random and see how many of this group test positive for covid"*

Please provide a link to this data. As I have a feeling you're wrong about the methodology used by the ONS here too.

And for the 10th time. there is no real world data that exists to show the vaccine is currently having any impact on deaths or transmission in the UK.

Cases/infection rates are higher this year than last - this data cannot be used as evidence that the vaccine is reducing transmission.

Do you accept what the mainstream experts are saying about the new variant being significantly more transmissible than the previous one?

If so, do you accept there's a possibility that this variant is also less toxic/deadly than the previous one?

If you answer yes to both of these questions. Do you then accept if the death rate is lower now than last year (debatable) this could be down to the possibility of the new mutation being less deadly?


If you can't/won't answer those questions, then seriously just fk off. Because you're nothing more than a troll at this point and not a very entertaining one either.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

AnimalLifter said:


> im too Mentally Ill bro... i cant explain it... in my reality everyone is just some bag of meat to me - it dont matter if i k*ll them, just as long as Po Po dont know ..... iv got a complex anger problem, and as long as its 'Self Defense' i can do as i please with the 'Bags of Meat' bro... I constantly hold back the urges to punch people in the face, even now, i hold the urge back... from the age of 30 - 40 i will have urges to kill, mentally ill kill in their 30s, its our dangerous time.... when will it stop? .. with meds? ... 40 year old ill just wake up and Hug everyone?


I’m same mate the complex anger problem but not the last part


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> im too Mentally Ill bro... i cant explain it... in my reality everyone is just some bag of meat to me - it dont matter if i k*ll them, just as long as Po Po dont know ..... iv got a complex anger problem, and as long as its 'Self Defense' i can do as i please with the 'Bags of Meat' bro... I constantly hold back the urges to punch people in the face, even now, i hold the urge back... from the age of 30 - 40 i will have urges to kill, mentally ill kill in their 30s, its our dangerous time.... when will it stop? .. with meds? ... 40 year old ill just wake up and Hug everyone?


GAY!


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> im too Mentally Ill bro... i cant explain it... in my reality everyone is just some bag of meat to me - it dont matter if i k*ll them, just as long as Po Po dont know ..... iv got a complex anger problem, and as long as its 'Self Defense' i can do as i please with the 'Bags of Meat' bro... I constantly hold back the urges to punch people in the face, even now, i hold the urge back... from the age of 30 - 40 i will have urges to kill, mentally ill kill in their 30s, its our dangerous time.... when will it stop? .. with meds? ... 40 year old ill just wake up and Hug everyone?


Bro, you couldn’t knock out a wank let alone a person 

I’d spark you out in under 5 seconds ya fookin mug


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Why do you keep acting as though you're teaching me something about the relevance of sample sizes.
> 
> It was you that claimed that you can "have more confidence" in the results from a larger sample size but a smaller one will give the same results. You daft little menstrual stain.
> 
> ...


Ok conversation over. You're chucking out insults and trying to change the focus, so you've realised you got it wrong.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> Bro, you couldn’t knock out a wank let alone a person
> 
> I’d spark you out in under 5 seconds ya fookin mug


Wow... DarkKnight want Fight? ... im waiting at ASDA lad


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Gunther said:


> GAY!


You.. Me.. Him and DarklightFightKnight ... At ASDA mate


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> Ok conversation over. You're chucking out insults and trying to change the focus, so you've realised you got it wrong.



Change the focus? My point all along was there's no data to back up the claims that the vaccine is reducing deaths and transmission. 

You were never going to be able answer those questions without your entire ridiculous argument falling to pieces.

Timely bail out phaggot.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> You.. Me.. Him and DarklightFightKnight ... At ASDA mate


I’ll meet you somewhere half way. Same terms for everyone else I’ve offered it to on here

Anytime bro. I’ll even buy you a Burger King after


----------



## 2.0 (Dec 29, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> im too Mentally Ill bro... i cant explain it... in my reality everyone is just some bag of meat to me - it dont matter if i k*ll them, just as long as Po Po dont know ..... iv got a complex anger problem, and as long as its 'Self Defense' i can do as i please with the 'Bags of Meat' bro... I constantly hold back the urges to punch people in the face, even now, i hold the urge back... from the age of 30 - 40 i will have urges to kill, mentally ill kill in their 30s, its our dangerous time.... when will it stop? .. with meds? ... 40 year old ill just wake up and Hug everyone?


Or one day you’ll maybe punch the wrong bag of meat in the face and not see 40 and get no ****ing hugs 😂


----------



## 2.0 (Dec 29, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> You.. Me.. Him and DarklightFightKnight ... At ASDA mate


🤔 not sure if this guy is looking for a fight or just wants to go cottaging, the Burger King sauce might not be all he wants to wipe off his chin


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

2.0 said:


> Or one day you’ll maybe punch the wrong bag of meat in the face and not see 40 and get no ****ing hugs 😂


I thought about that, someone with a knife - gun... i come to peace with this type of situation... Dont matter what they packing or what they going to do - i will dominate them with a brutal, violent frenzy ... i dont want to plan it... i want it to be a 'Surprise' to me... i want to then defend myself in a crazy blood soaked rage... A normal mind will never contemplate what i would do


----------



## 2.0 (Dec 29, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> I thought about that, someone with a knife - gun... i come to peace with this type of situation... Dont matter what they packing or what they going to do - i will dominate them with a brutal, violent frenzy ... i dont want to plan it... i want it to be a 'Surprise' to me... i want to then defend myself in a crazy blood soaked rage... A normal mind will never contemplate what i would do


You need help wtf is up with you? Did you not get cuddles as a kid or is it that you got cuddled in private by some shady uncle? You didn’t happen to sing in a choir or go Sunday school did you?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Gunther said:


> GAY!


That’s such a shit response I expected more


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

DarkKnight said:


> Bro, you couldn’t knock out a wank let alone a person
> 
> I’d spark you out in under 5 seconds ya fookin mug





2.0 said:


> You need help wtf is up with you? Did you not get cuddles as a kid or You need help wtf is up with you? Did you not get cuddles as a kid or is it that you got cuddled in private by some shady uncle? You didn’t happen to sing in a choir or go Sunday school did you?


i imagine the negativity is massively helpful towards him. I’m being sarcastic obviously


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

2.0 said:


> You need help wtf is up with you? Did you not get cuddles as a kid or is it that you got cuddled in private by some shady uncle? You didn’t happen to sing in a choir or go Sunday school did you?


its ok bro... i chill out and try stay calm... as long as im not angry nothing will happen... i got a 'fantasy' about mauling someone.. try rip them up with just my mouth, biting and ragging skin off... i just need stay calm and ill make it to age 40 without a problem....This covid thing is taking the P*ss though.. its making me mad


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> i imagine the negativity is massively helpful towards him. I’m being sarcastic obviously


Its not negativity.. its naivety


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> its ok bro... i chill out and try stay calm... as long as im not angry nothing will happen... i got a 'fantasy' about mauling someone.. try rip them up with just my mouth, biting and ragging skin off... i just need stay calm and ill make it to age 40 without a problem....This covid thing is taking the P*ss though.. its making me mad


Get yasen out on your E ped pal chill the **** out pop a wheely and gan rag.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

2.0 said:


> You need help wtf is up with you? Did you not get cuddles as a kid or is it that you got cuddled in private by some shady uncle? You didn’t happen to sing in a choir or go Sunday school did you?


As a kid my uncle convinced me cucumber was brilliant for the memory...



He once rammed one in my arse and I still haven't forgot about it.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

I didn’t imagine my piss take thread would become pages so popular who would have known. That’s right baby I’m number 1 haha


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Restless83 said:


> Get yasen out on your E ped pal chill the **** out pop a wheely and gan rag.


i might do bro.. if not that then ill do a workout


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> i imagine the negativity is massively helpful towards him. I’m being sarcastic obviously


Oh really. Never sure how to take your posts as you’re always pissed ya mug


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

MickeyE said:


> Change the focus? My point all along was there's no data to back up the claims that the vaccine is reducing deaths and transmission.
> 
> You were never going to be able answer those questions without your entire ridiculous argument falling to pieces.
> 
> Timely bail out phaggot.


This seems to be the theme from what I can see 

whenever someone against the agenda put up valid points and questions, these people that support the current agenda or are just plain brain dead just refuse to talk, no wonder they’ve never let this situation be debated properly on national tv, they literally just label everyone antivax and scurry away. It’s like they’re scared to accept that maybe they need to take responsibility for their lives, it’s genuinely been the most shocking thing to me, how scared people are to even debate it


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> i might do bro.. if not that then ill do a workout


Need to channel that energy into something positive brah!!


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Towel said:


> This seems to be the theme from what I can see
> 
> whenever someone against the agenda put up valid points and questions, these people that support the current agenda or are just plain brain dead just refuse to talk, no wonder they’ve never let this situation be debated properly on national tv, they literally just label everyone antivax and scurry away. It’s like they’re scared to accept that maybe they need to take responsibility for their lives, it’s genuinely been the most shocking thing to me, how scared people are to even debate it


The likes of kazbot and the covid crew are too far gone. I don’t know why mickey bothers tbh.

It’s outrageous what’s being put in place for the future. Yet everyone seems happy enough to just take it up the arse for some reason. Maybe when the free money stops people may wake up, who knows

The amount of people that keep calling me selfish for not getting vaccinated is growing by the day, never ends well talking about it tbh


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

"Want some of my experimental health drink?

I made it in a hurry.

I have a criminal history of fraud.

I won't tell you the ingredients & you can't sue me if anything goes wrong.

If you have a problem with any of that you are an an ANTI-DRINKER"

I came across that earlier today and thought it was a neat analogy, although to be fair aren't the ingredients known? I'm sure someone better informed than me can clarify.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

DarkKnight said:


> Oh really. Never sure how to take your posts as you’re always pissed ya mug


Being pissed has nothing to do with who I am and how you should take me to be honest. Haha.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Restless83 said:


> Need to channel that energy into something positive brah!!


Channel it into the benchbar bro


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> Being pissed has nothing to do with who I am and how you should take me to be honest. Haha.


being pissed makes you more Gae and likely to get aids from homosexual sex with a man.... =/ ... always use Protection


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Towel said:


> This seems to be the theme from what I can see
> 
> whenever someone against the agenda put up valid points and questions, these people that support the current agenda or are just plain brain dead just refuse to talk, no wonder they’ve never let this situation be debated properly on national tv, they literally just label everyone antivax and scurry away. It’s like they’re scared to accept that maybe they need to take responsibility for their lives, it’s genuinely been the most shocking thing to me, how scared people are to even debate it


If you must know, the answer to Mikey's questions are no. If you want you can Google whether the delta variant is any less or more deadly and most of the evidence points to it being just as if not more. 

I just can't be bothered to debate with Mikey because he doesn't understand what he's talking about. If I'd answered his questions, he'd just chuck out some insults and carry on in the same way and try another way to prove he's right, when he's clearly in the wrong. Only way to deal with it, is just ignore him or he'll just continue in the same way, you just have to let him have the last word and move on.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Denied said:


> If you must know, the answer to Mikey's questions are no. If you want you can Google whether the delta variant is any less or more deadly and most of the evidence points to it being just as if not more.
> 
> I just can't be bothered to debate with Mikey because he doesn't understand what he's talking about. If I'd answered his questions, he'd just chuck out some insults and carry on in the same way and try another way to prove he's right, when he's clearly in the wrong. Only way to deal with it, is just ignore him or he'll just continue in the same way, you just have to let him have the last word and move on.


Yep, same pattern over and over again. If he thinks he’s losing a debate he makes it about something else and if he wins that new point, he claims he was right all along. If he doesn’t win the changed point he moves on to the personal attacks and insults. It’s like trying to debate with a child with behavioural problems. No analyst who is rock solid confident in his methodology, reasoning and conclusions has to “strengthen” his case with insults or calling someone childish names. If you need to do that to make your point, the point you are trying to make is extremely weak indeed. I’m at the point now where if Mickey claims something to be the case, I already know it’s wrong. A good data analyst and critical thinker seeks out the truth. Mickey just cherry picks data he thinks add credence to his own views and comes to the same set of conclusions no matter what the data says.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

lewdylewd said:


> I want to be free to make and discuss my own conclusions from the data and hear other people’s point of view. I want to make my own decisions freely, and I don’t need to be told what is or what is not for my own good.


That sounds reasonable.
But seriously, after reading some of the nonsense and insults in this thread, maybe not such a great idea


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Towel said:


> This seems to be the theme from what I can see
> 
> whenever someone against the agenda put up valid points and questions, these people that support the current agenda or are just plain brain dead just refuse to talk, no wonder they’ve never let this situation be debated properly on national tv, they literally just label everyone antivax and scurry away. It’s like they’re scared to accept that maybe they need to take responsibility for their lives, it’s genuinely been the most shocking thing to me, how scared people are to even debate it


It's ridiculous really. I made a claim that there's no real world data showing the vaccines are working. I posted clear and concise data to back that up. 

Covid deaths are up on this time last year and so are infections, on top of that our deaths/infections are higher than our less vaccinated neighbours.

I'm not claiming this is categoric proof that the vaccine is duff. But at present there is no data to show it is working in the real world(well not in the UK at least)

If anyone wants to dispute that, just post the data that backs your argument, like I have.

Not some BS "oh all the evidence is there on google". What kind of muppet thinks this any sort of argument. The idiot won't even post a link to this "infection rate" data that he seems to think is some silver bullet that proves the vaccine is working.

Even if we assume what he's claiming is correct (well what I think he's claiming) that the infection rate is 46 times higher now than this time last year.

This just makes this whole BS program of trying to force people to take the vaccine even more ridiculous.

As if the infection rate is so high now with such a large proportion of the population vaccinated, it would basically suggest the vaccine may be very good at preventing death, but absolutely useless at reducing transmission.

So those that don't want to take it would be having minimal to no effect on those that do.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

ByTheNumbers said:


> That sounds reasonable.
> But seriously, after reading some of the nonsense and insults in this thread, maybe not such a great idea


Yeah to be clear I don’t have a problem with people on here disagreeing with me or even insulting me, they are just as free to free speech and thought as I am.

I disagree with the government along with hired help in the form of large media corporations and social media companies restricting free speech and telling us what is acceptable to think about and what is not.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

On the BBC and the study was run by trained professionals so obviously it's all made up.









Covid vaccine: Eight-week gap seen as sweet spot for Pfizer jab antibodies


Spacing out doses boosts antibody levels, say researchers - who suggest eight weeks as the "sweet spot".



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

As one of the most vaccinated countries worldwide the UK currently has more total confirmed covid cases than any other country in the world. More than even the US with 6 times the population!









This makes it pretty clear that the vaccine is not reducing transmission. So the argument that we all need to take it is completely defunct.

At best the vaccine offers YOU protection from severe illness/death(doubtful).
You taking it offers no benefit to anyone around you.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> That’s such a shit response I expected more


Sorry I didn’t have time I was busy having a good time!


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> its ok bro... i chill out and try stay calm... as long as im not angry nothing will happen... i got a 'fantasy' about mauling someone.. try rip them up with just my mouth, biting and ragging skin off... i just need stay calm and ill make it to age 40 without a problem....This covid thing is taking the P*ss though.. its making me mad


You are a prize TIT! Why don’t you file your teeth into points so you can have teeth like this…








I say this in jest because I just know you have a set of teeth like a burnt out fuse box😂😂😂🤦‍♂️


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Oxford vaccine apparently reduces risk of transmission by two thirds. The UK is already leading the way worldwide for most new covid cases .Wow so lucky we have the AZ vaccine! 

Could you imagine how many cases we'd have without it!! 

This is why I always take the word of the "experts" as gospel. They are correct almost every time!


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> Oxford vaccine apparently reduces risk of transmission by two thirds. The UK is already leading the way worldwide for most new covid cases .Wow so lucky we have the AZ vaccine!
> 
> Could you imagine how many cases we'd have without it!!
> 
> This is why I always take the word of the "experts" as gospel. They are correct almost every time!


Arrrh yes the Matthew Hancock…they broke the mould with this one! I’d pay millions just to have a chance at taking a run up and punching him square in the face.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> Oxford vaccine apparently reduces risk of transmission by two thirds. The UK is already leading the way worldwide for most new covid cases .Wow so lucky we have the AZ vaccine!
> 
> Could you imagine how many cases we'd have without it!!
> 
> This is why I always take the word of the "experts" as gospel. They are correct almost every time!


You have made no reference to the proportion of cases who have had this vaccine.
Last I heard there was a large proportion of cases in those under 30 who do not receive this vaccine and many have had none at all.

The large number of cases in those under 30 is probably contributing to the lower death rate though.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

2.0 said:


> just can’t see how in the current direction the government is taking people can have the choice and live a normal life.


There is always a choice. There is also no “normal life” anymore either, those days are long gone mate.



DarkKnight said:


> The likes of kazbot and the covid crew are too far gone. I don’t know why mickey bothers tbh.
> 
> It’s outrageous what’s being put in place for the future. Yet everyone seems happy enough to just take it up the arse for some reason.


100% agree @DarkKnight, especially if they’ve already had the jab, their brains would not be able to cope with anything other than the MSM narrative now, it would not compute.



Denied said:


> If you want you can Google


 Says it all really.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> I don’t know why mickey bothers tbh.


Finally, something we agree on.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

ByTheNumbers said:


> You have made no reference to the proportion of cases who have had this vaccine.


I have no idea. While the gov/MSM see the necessity to keep us updated daily (to the exact number) of new "cases", deaths, how many 1st jabs and 2nd jabs.

They're not so forthcoming with the number of vaccinated new cases or deaths, though you can sporadically find some data on this if you dig around. It's not published daily with the above figs. 

But there's literally a media black out when it comes to how the individual vaccines are doing in terms of deaths/cases. 

I'm sure 20 million+ have had both AZ jabs. So if the "experts" quoted by Hancock in that vid were correct, you'd expect to see those 20 million having a pretty big effect in cutting new cases across the board including in the unvaccinated. 

As they should be blocking millions of pathways of transmission.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> I have no idea. While the gov/MSM see the necessity to keep us updated daily (to the exact number) of new "cases", deaths, how many 1st jabs and 2nd jabs.
> 
> They're not so forthcoming with the number of vaccinated new cases or deaths, though you can sporadically find some data on this if you dig around. It's not published daily with the above figs.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm yes! Definitely suspicious


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Gunther said:


> You are a prize TIT! Why don’t you file your teeth into points so you can have teeth like this…
> View attachment 210426
> 
> I say this in jest because I just know you have a set of teeth like a burnt out fuse box😂😂😂🤦‍♂️


aaahhhhhh.... You remind me bro.

Everyone on TV has Fake teeth, EVERYONE that appears on it does.. apart from the odd interview with Public.

But if you want to know if an interview or TV appearance is Fake, just look at their teeth


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> As one of the most vaccinated countries worldwide the UK currently has more total confirmed covid cases than any other country in the world. More than even the US with 6 times the population!
> View attachment 210425
> 
> 
> ...


I have been keeping an eye on this, and it does amaze me how this is possible. to be honest it don't make sense, how can it be possible countries like India and USA, like you said, which are several multiples of our population still reporting less weekly cases then us.

We, a little island, are reporting approx 8 to 10% of the covid cases per week in the WHOLE of the world... a population of 7.6 billion.

IMO It has to be that the UK are more rigorous/honest in their testing and reporting of cases than other countries. for this reason i think we need to take this data with a pinch of salt and instead look at stats that really matter in terms of overwhelming the NHS, number of patients in ICU.

if you see below the UK is at the lowest of all countries for cases in ICU despite being on top for weeks for covid cases. Furthermore, the peak of patients in ICU is very flat in comparison to first and second wave.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

G

get a load of this so if you don’t want the vaccine then your going to be singled out and will still have to wear a mask


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

You people are funny. Most people just get the vaccine and get on with there life. But apparently they are all living in fear

Get the vaccine or don't get it, just stop banging on about it.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> View attachment 210432
> G
> 
> get a load of this so if you don’t want the vaccine then your going to be singled out and will still have to wear a mask



Thats called Bullying ..... and i wont wear mask anyways ... its like they asking for a fight bro... they want me mad!!!!?????


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

monkeybiker said:


> You people are funny. Most people just get the vaccine and get on with there life. But apparently they are all living in fear
> 
> Get the vaccine or don't get it, just stop banging on about it.


Why is the jab so special? 

This is what i dont understand... Example: A street of say 30 people, im 1 of them.... 28 of them get the jab... me and the other one dont.. Now, the 28 people are immune to it now (apart from the variants)... me and the other lad are at RISK of catching it FROM the 28 people and Strangers.... If i catch it and cough on the 28 people coz im not wearing a mask - the 28 people will be FINE... Just me and the other Lad at risk.

Where the f**ks the problem in not having a jab and NOT wearing a mask?

I take it you Took the mystery jab... i aint had it - Does that make you high risk of catching it?


You Vaccine Warriors need give your head a wobble too


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

MarkyMark said:


> I have been keeping an eye on this, and it does amaze me how this is possible. to be honest it don't make sense, how can it be possible countries like India and USA, like you said, which are several multiples of our population still reporting less weekly cases then us.
> 
> We, a little island, are reporting approx 8 to 10% of the covid cases per week in the WHOLE of the world... a population of 7.6 billion.
> 
> ...


It's because for god's knows what reason we've decided to start conducting way, way, way more tests than any other country on the planet.










So we are naturally detecting more "cases" than anyone else. It's now a testdemic and the knock on effect is that straight after coming out of lock down businesses are still on their knees due to the "pingdemic", as large chunks of the workforce are being locked up by the NHS test/trace app for coming into contact with a "case" LMFAO

Talk about self inflicted completely unnecessary pain. You can't do anything other than laugh at this point.

The sad thing is it's our kids and their kids that are gonna end up paying for this whole shyt show.

God forbid an actual real and not completely manufactured crisis should hit at any stage in the future!


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> You people are funny. Most people just get the vaccine and get on with there life. But apparently they are all living in fear
> 
> Get the vaccine or don't get it, just stop banging on about it.


Yeh because it's not as if there are any consequences if you simply decide you don't want/need this experimental medication.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

The fact people are falling for what the media are doing trying to create medical apartheid. And people are actually believing that we are the problem means they are gullible enough to fall into set traps. 
Created and designed to benefit the Govenment.


----------



## SoberHans (Feb 12, 2017)

Me and my brother both had texts again today telling us we've been in close contact with someone that has Covid and should take test.
Neither of us have the NHS app, I don't think he has scanned in anywhere and I definitely haven't and we haven't been anywhere together in months.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

SoberHans said:


> Me and my brother both had texts again today telling us we've been in close contact with someone that has Covid and should take test.
> Neither of us have the NHS app, I don't think he has scanned in anywhere and I definitely haven't and we haven't been anywhere together in months.


Someone gave them your info then, friend etc


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

SoberHans said:


> Me and my brother both had texts again today telling us we've been in close contact with someone that has Covid and should take test.
> Neither of us have the NHS app, I don't think he has scanned in anywhere and I definitely haven't and we haven't been anywhere together in months.


What DK said. They tried to ring my missus the other day she missed the call. My daughter's friend tested positive last week and her mum gave them my missus's contact details. They never called back

Was a bit fvked off tbh that she'd given the details without contacting first to see if we were ok with that. Especially considering she isn't one that really follows any of the bllx herself, like us.

My daughter had to miss school(again) as the school knew she was a "contact" but she's been out and about with her friends. 
They can go fvk themselves if they think I'm locking my kids in the house anymore.


----------



## SoberHans (Feb 12, 2017)

DarkKnight said:


> Someone gave them your info then, friend etc


Doubt it, I work from home and the only place I've been in months is the gym or food shopping.
No one in the gym even knows my last name.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

SoberHans said:


> Doubt it, I work from home and the only place I've been in months is the gym or food shopping.
> No one in the gym even knows my last name.


So how do you think they got your deets then bruv?


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

NHS ( or is it Twitter, I'm not sure) "protecting" us from anyone who might have the audacity to question what we are told.

Because, you know, what we don't want is anyone out there with any level of independent thought in danger of making their own mind up when presented with an alternative view

EDIT - interesting example of how press and media are allowed in the room when both parents would NOT be allowed in a room with an ill child. ( in line with the experience of a UK-M member very recently)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417949879809236994


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

AnimalLifter said:


> Why is the jab so special?
> 
> This is what i dont understand... Example: A street of say 30 people, im 1 of them.... 28 of them get the jab... me and the other one dont.. Now, the 28 people are immune to it now (apart from the variants)... me and the other lad are at RISK of catching it FROM the 28 people and Strangers.... If i catch it and cough on the 28 people coz im not wearing a mask - the 28 people will be FINE... Just me and the other Lad at risk.
> 
> ...


What I'm saying is I don't care if you get the jab or not. It just seems like the people refusing the jab are the most vocal about it but they say everybody else is scared when in reality most people don't care.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> What I'm saying is I don't care if you get the jab or not. *It just seems like the people refusing the jab are the most vocal about it* but they say everybody else is scared when in reality most people don't care.


That's because anyone who doesn't want to take it and hasn't already caved into the coercion is facing the prospect of being excluded from living a normal life.

How can they tell you you can't do this or that if you won't take a medication that the manufacturers of which have been granted legal exemption from any responsibility should there be any mishaps?

Young fit and healthy people have already died from taking it, regardless how rare the covid/vaccine disciples tell you this is, why should anyone be forced to take that risk (and the possibility of any others that may arise down the line) if not become a 2nd class citizens?

So they can now at any time force people en masse to stay in their house , stop you going to work, stop your children going to school, stop you opening your business, etc etc, and now they're gradually forcing everyone to take a medicine that's still officially in trials...

Worse still it's looking pretty clear the vaccine is not preventing infection one iota. So it really makes no difference to anyone else other than the recipient, whether they take it not.

It's not about being "scared". I personally thought anyone that willingly took it that was reasonably young and fit was a bit foolish but I had no problem with it, it's their own decision.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Lancashiregent said:


> NHS ( or is it Twitter, I'm not sure) "protecting" us from anyone who might have the audacity to question what we are told.
> 
> Because, you know, what we don't want is anyone out there with any level of independent thought in danger of making their own mind up when presented with an alternative view
> 
> ...





Lancashiregent said:


> NHS ( or is it Twitter, I'm not sure) "protecting" us from anyone who might have the audacity to question what we are told.
> 
> Because, you know, what we don't want is anyone out there with any level of independent thought in danger of making their own mind up when presented with an alternative view
> 
> ...


I’m not particularly familiar with Twitter so what is the issue here? The second clip with the comments goes by so fast you can’t even see what they are.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Lancashiregent said:


> NHS ( or is it Twitter, I'm not sure) "protecting" us from anyone who might have the audacity to question what we are told.
> 
> Because, you know, what we don't want is anyone out there with any level of independent thought in danger of making their own mind up when presented with an alternative view
> 
> ...


Unless the guy in the vid has any kind of underlying condition/s. There's probably a similar(or greater) amount of people his age that have died from the vaccine than of covid.

I wonder if the NHS will post a clip of the family of one the vaccine death victims at their funeral for balance.....


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

monkeybiker said:


> What I'm saying is I don't care if you get the jab or not. It just seems like the people refusing the jab are the most vocal about it but they say everybody else is scared when in reality most people don't care.


Thats coz the restrictions.. If you dont have it they restrict you.. We all knew from the start they will force us all to have it... The truth is, the Government Spam bought too many vaccines - they need use them up or they all go to waste, all countries know who bought how many, now they look at injection numbers versus how many they bought... Makes Countries look like scared clowns


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

AnimalLifter said:


> Thats coz the restrictions.. If you dont have it they restrict you.. We all knew from the start they will force us all to have it... The truth is, the Government Spam bought too many vaccines - they need use them up or they all go to waste, all countries know who bought how many, now they look at injection numbers versus how many they bought... Makes Countries look like scared clowns


I do agree the restrictions are wrong. I have had both jabs but if my gym asked for a covid pass I think I would cancel my membership.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> If you must know, the answer to Mikey's questions are no. If you want you can Google whether the delta variant is any less or more deadly and most of the evidence points to it being just as if not more.
> 
> I just can't be bothered to debate with Mikey because he doesn't understand what he's talking about. If I'd answered his questions, he'd just chuck out some insults and carry on in the same way and try another way to prove he's right, when he's clearly in the wrong. Only way to deal with it, is just ignore him or he'll just continue in the same way, you just have to let him have the last word and move on.


FFS, there Is NO Delta Varient you absolute Spoon.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Foo Fighters 'vaccinated only' concert canceled after COVID case caught in crooners' company


"Despite having made every effort to follow CDC Covid protocols and local laws, there has been a confirmed Covid-19 case within the Foo Fighters organization."




thepostmillennial.com





So many people who have had the Jab are either Testing Positive or getting sick while everyone I know by now who hasn't had the Jab are perfectly Healthy. 
Infact it's so strange that the only people who anyone who has "Had It" are the people who believe in it, its mental odds surely that neither my misses or I have been Ill or even know anyone that has when we haven't abided by ANY of the Guidelines.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> FFS, there Is NO Delta Varient you absolute Spoon.


Still?? Just no Delta variant or still claiming Covid doesn’t exist at all?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Foo Fighters 'vaccinated only' concert canceled after COVID case caught in crooners' company
> 
> 
> "Despite having made every effort to follow CDC Covid protocols and local laws, there has been a confirmed Covid-19 case within the Foo Fighters organization."
> ...


Are the 60% of unvaccinated people being admitted to hospital with Covid-19 only there because they “_believed_” in it? Would they miraculously get better if the hospital receptionist gave them a leaflet saying they were mistaken?


----------



## SoberHans (Feb 12, 2017)

DarkKnight said:


> So how do you think they got your deets then bruv?


Don't the government have them already, I got a text from the same place telling me I was eligible for my injection when it was the turn for my age group.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

This piece from Thursday’s Guardian relates to some of the discussion in this thread:









Rates of double-jabbed people in hospital will grow – but that does not mean Covid vaccines are failing


Several factors, including the portion of those at highest risk among the double-vaccinated and antibody levels, account for the data




www.theguardian.com


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Repost- 

Out of all the vaccines I have taken in my life: Tetanus, rubella, measles, mumps, polio hep, TB; 

Never before have I seen so much confusion over a vaccine that says I have to wear a mask, and socially distance even when fully vaccinated. 

Apparently I could still contract or spread the virus even when fully vaccinated. 

Never had to have a double shot, never been bribed by establishments to take the vaccine in order to win a car, cash, or other prizes. Never before has a vaccine be available in Primark…! 

I never had to worry about cardiac issues and or blood clots and DEATH as a side effect. 

I was never judged if I didn’t take it. 

I was never discriminated against for travel or other regular services. 

The vaccines I have listed above never told me I was a bad person for not taking it, or taking it for that matter. 

I have never seen a vaccine that threatened the relationship between a family member or a close friend. 

Never seen it used for political gain and never seen it used to persuade kids in favour of free ice cream. 

I have never seen a vaccine threaten someone’s livelihood, job, school, etc. 

I have never seen a vaccine that allows a twelve year old’s consent to supersede his/her parent’s consent. 

So after all I have said, can someone tell me how I am a conspiracy theorist, uneducated, non researched because I am not willing to take this vaccine. UNTIL the clinical trials are over at least two years from now. 

Finally, after all the vaccines (shots) I listed above, I have never seen a vaccine like this one that discriminates, divides, and judges a society such as this one. 

So much information is censored, deleted and removed from the internet. 

So many doctors, scientists, are censored and forbidden to speak out or ask legitimate questions when what is being allowed or not allowed does not make sense. 

People are taking this vaccine with DEATH as a side effect to buy back their freedom (which was your human right to begin with. You never lost it) NOT to prevent or keep you safe from a virus. Because it isn’t working. People who are double jabbed are getting it and still dying from it. 
Seriously. Can you read that again? 

This sure is one powerful vaccine. IT does all of these things that I have mentioned and yet? It doesn’t do what all the other vaccines that I have mentioned earlier were designed to do which is to fight off COVID, a virus with a natural recovery rate of 99% thanks to our miraculous immune system!

If you do not stand for freedom of choice then you are not in any way shape or form trying to get this country back to normal. 

You are promoting a divisive society. Subjecting people to second class existences and stealing the freedom from your own


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> Unless the guy in the vid has any kind of underlying condition/s. There's probably a similar(or greater) amount of people his age that have died from the vaccine than of covid.
> 
> I wonder if the NHS will post a clip of the family of one the vaccine death victims at their funeral for balance.....


@Lancashiregent, @MickeyE, you mean this guy?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417833036217978881


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Repost-
> 
> Out of all the vaccines I have taken in my life: Tetanus, rubella, measles, mumps, polio hep, TB;
> 
> ...


Your copy and paste "friend" hasn't read much have they? Tell them to look up those vaccines (and the chicken pox one while they are at it) and see which it is still possible for you to catch a milder version of the disease (a bit like the Covid vaccines).


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Your copy and paste "friend" hasn't read much have they? Tell them to look up those vaccines (and the chicken pox one while they are at it) and see which it is still possible for you to catch a milder version of the disease (a bit like the Covid vaccines).


Have a day off kazbrah, it’s Saturday!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Have a day off kazbrah, it’s Saturday!


Funny old forum this. Start a thread about a strongman contest and it gets next to nil interest. Start one about something that isn't even real (needing two shots for the gym) and in next to no time you're on page 14!

Disinformation doesn't challenge itself....


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> FFS, there Is NO Delta Varient you absolute Spoon.


I have always supported freedom of choice and freedom of speech.
I am not so sure anymore.
I am now thinking that some people are just too ****ing stupid to choose for themselves


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Skitz said:


> @Lancashiregent, @MickeyE, you mean this guy?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417833036217978881


Exactly. Acting at its finest.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Don't forget - here is the chance for the younger generation to get the vaccine and get their freedoms back, courtesy of the highly respected medical practitioner and freedom fighter - Gareth Southgate...

Also loving the fact that as he's had both jabs he can "crack on with his life", inferring that those who have chosen not to get the jab and chosen to wait and see are unable to.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418854882954682374


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Funny old forum this. Start a thread about a strongman contest and it gets next to nil interest. Start one about something that isn't even real (needing two shots for the gym) and in next to no time you're on page 14!
> 
> Disinformation doesn't challenge itself....


Spot on - it isn't real ( yet). 

The "yet" being the crucial bit, but it isn't a great leap to see that it might well not be that far away.

This is understandably of concern to some people.


----------



## SoberHans (Feb 12, 2017)

Southgate might be a nice guy but he's a poor manager and his team's are as exciting as his personality.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> It's because for god's knows what reason we've decided to start conducting way, way, way more tests than any other country on the planet.
> 
> View attachment 210436
> 
> ...


Follow the money, some of the biggest vaccine advocates, just so happen to have invested millions in Covid testing companies.

Oh and the NHS currently has a £3.2 billion 3 year contract out to tender for anticoagulants. In recent years they have spent about £200 million a year. It’s almost as if they suspect a massive spike in blood clot related problems.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Follow the money, some of the biggest vaccine advocates, just so happen to have invested millions in Covid testing companies.
> 
> Oh and the NHS currently has a £3.2 billion 3 year contract out to tender for anticoagulants. In recent years they have spent about £200 million a year. It’s almost as if they suspect a massive spike in blood clot related problems.


More connected to a massive investment in new types of anticoagulant meds which to begin with cost a shed load more than warfarin (because in the first few years of new drugs there are no generic versions of them) but are far better than warfarin. To be fair there probably was a spike in 2020/21 due to Covid-19 and the NHS could well be making sure it is prepared for any breakthrough varients. Check out NOACs/DOACs.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> More connected to a massive investment in new types of anticoagulant meds which to begin with cost a shed load more than warfarin (because in the first few years of new drugs there are no generic versions of them) but are far better than warfarin. To be fair there probably was a spike in 2020/21 due to Covid-19 and the NHS could well be making sure it is prepared for any breakthrough varients. Check out NOACs/DOACs.


The majority of Pharma Corps have lost billions during the lockdowns and they want this period over to make profit again


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Lancashiregent said:


> Spot on - it isn't real ( yet).
> 
> The "yet" being the crucial bit, but it isn't a great leap to see that it might well not be that far away.
> 
> This is understandably of concern to some people.


@Lancashiregent, these guys are so brainwashed, they can’t even see the bigger picture of what the vaccine passports is.

Is it a coincidence that they’ve just announced a new initiative that will track what you eat and how much exercise you do and “reward” those who achieve the necessary criteria? I wouldn’t be surprised if that info will need to be included in the NHS app as well as the vaccine passport, so of course you’ll need it for the gym. But of course, it’s still about a virus and has nothing to do with the gradual implementation of a Chinese style Social Credit System whatsoever.









Families could get rewards for healthy living in new war on obesity


Lifestyle habits such as taking part in a regular run or walking to school daily could be linked to free treats in pilot scheme




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Cashless society incoming....

Digital currency to go along with the Digital ID they are bringing in. This will also be linked with the programme Bojocchio is bringing in that monitors what you eat and how much you exercise that rewards you for good behaviour. 

Another thing I said was going to happen that I was called Conspiracy Theorist for.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> Cashless society incoming....
> 
> Digital currency to go along with the Digital ID they are bringing in. This will also be linked with the programme Bojocchio is bringing in that monitors what you eat and how much you exercise that rewards you for good behaviour.
> 
> Another thing I said was going to happen that I was called Conspiracy Theorist for.


Where do you find the time? In between videos 😂


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> Cashless society incoming....
> 
> Digital currency to go along with the Digital ID they are bringing in. This will also be linked with the programme Bojocchio is bringing in that monitors what you eat and how much you exercise that rewards you for good behaviour.
> 
> Another thing I said was going to happen that I was called Conspiracy Theorist for.


I love it when someone says this will definitely happen because it fits in with their agenda but when you read to article it clearly states COULD, CONSIDERING and one party in more keen that the other….or you can only hold a small amount. This isn’t something revolutionary or new lot’s of countries around the world have already moved over to digital currencies.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Hopefully Bojo has success with monitoring fat ****s so we have a healthy nation instead of a nation of fat ****s…


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Cashless society incoming....
> 
> Another thing I said was going to happen that I was called Conspiracy Theorist for.


No, you were told this was an inevitability. The only question is, is this the start of it or not.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Denied said:


> No, you were told this was an inevitability. The only question is, is this the start of it or not.


And why would it be a problem?? Nothing will change high profile criminals have software that enables them to communicate and make untraceable transactions around the world anyway.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Gunther said:


> And why would it be a problem?? Nothing will change high profile criminals have software that enables them to communicate and make untraceable transactions around the world anyway.


It's not a problem. For legit transactions, I can't see any benefits to cash these days, apart from the extra infrastructure needed but nearly everywhere already has that in place


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> No, you were told this was an inevitability. The only question is, is this the start of it or not.


Yes it is along with the announcement of Government tracking what people Eat and how much exersise.. Its a trap setting up the Smart Grid and Social Credit System.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Gunther said:


> The majority of Pharma Corps have lost billions during the lockdowns and they want this period over to make profit again


The higher ups in these corporations benefit far more from higher share prices than from the companies bottom line. They are paid in shares.

Same goes for all the owners/investors they don’t care as long as the share price goes up.

Their share prices are at all time highs.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Denied said:


> It's not a problem. For legit transactions, I can't see any benefits to cash these days, apart from the extra infrastructure needed but nearly everywhere already has that in place


Ah yes the Communist motto;

“If your not doing anything wrong, you have nothing to worry about.”


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Psaki refuses to give number of breakthrough WH Covid cases: 'Why do you need that information?'


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

lewdylewd said:


> The higher ups in these corporations benefit far more from higher share prices than from the companies bottom line. They are paid in shares.
> 
> Same goes for all the owners/investors they don’t care as long as the share price goes up.
> 
> Their share prices are at all time highs.


No they ain’t at an all time high.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

lewdylewd said:


> Ah yes the Communist motto;
> 
> “If your not doing anything wrong, you have nothing to worry about.”


Even if you are a cash less society won’t stop anything anyway lol so you think all drugs smuggled in the Uk will cease because of digital currency lol


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

If you don’t want to live like CH1N& with a social credit score where you will have NO FREEDOM for the rest of your life. The children will never experience ANY EVER !! You need to STOP using the biggest waste of 30 Billion on Track a Fart app. 

1. It doesn’t work

2. Was never meant to

3. Is designed for purposes of control 

4. You will lose ALL our Freedom forever 

5. You really aren’t being a good citizen like they have programmed you to be if you do. If I see 1 more person Justify complicit behaviour because ‘they are a good citizen’ or ‘doing their bit’ …. Hence better than others ….. wow….. you were easily played !!! Makes me so sad 

6. Why do you want to be programmed to be told what to do for the rest of your life ? Think about that ? 

7. If you don’t believe me check out the YouTube clip of CH1N& in my telegram group. Link in bio. 

8. Don’t believe it’s happening ?? Check out photo of Canadian airport below! Two tier has begun. Please let me know why CH1N&SE is on the banners ?!?! 🤯

9. We’re going from Bobby’s on the beat to Army on the street. !!!! To check our APP’s and Breed fear. We are at W&R … you haven’t realised it yet. But you will when it’s too late 

10. The only way to end this W&R now. To get FREEDOM back before too late, is to unite together and STOP using the track a fart app. 

How can you do this ??? 

1. Rock up and not have a smart phone. It is not law to own one YET ! So don’t have one on you . Or do t use one . They are NOT allowed to discriminate you for lack of technological gadgets ! 

2. Grow a pair and say NO is an option and don’t bleet at me for that statement being un PC …. 🙄 so sick of being told what I can and cannot say too. So I’m saying it. 

3. Support business’s NOT using them and show other ones they won’t get your money. Money talks 

4. Educate yourself on what you are going to lose if you keep using it. And educate others . 

5. You HAVE a to stop worrying what people will think by now. It’s nearly game OVER . It will be too late. Your views are POWERFUL , share them 

If you don’t fight for this, our children will be locked into a system that you WILL regret. This is more than how it might affect you. This is dangerous. And yes. They bl00dy are doing this to you. For those people still in complete disillusionment that the clowns making you jump through hoops and lying to you wouldn’t do that. Sorry love …. They are …. Wake UP ! 

You choose 

FREEDOM or CONTROL 

You can’t have both . Time to act accordingly….


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> If you don’t want to live like CH1N& with a social credit score where you will have NO FREEDOM for the rest of your life. The children will never experience ANY EVER !! You need to STOP using the biggest waste of 30 Billion on Track a Fart app.
> 
> 1. It doesn’t work
> 
> ...


TWAT!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Gunther said:


> TWAT!


Yes 👍


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Gunther said:


> No they ain’t at an all time high.


Big Pharma Cos have certainly not "lost billions" during the "pandemic" as you claimed in your previous post. Across the board they've fared pretty well with some making huge gains and those gains will be increased further if these covid vaccines are something that people end up taking yearly or even more frequently.

Big Pharma: How much will companies make off their Covid vaccines this year? - CityAM : CityAM

Did you and kazbot go to the same school of research by any chance? 🤣


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> Big Pharma Cos have certainly not "lost billions" during the "pandemic" as you claimed in your previous post. Across the board they've fared pretty well with some making huge gains and those gains will be increased further if these covid vaccines are something that people end up taking yearly or even more frequently.
> 
> Big Pharma: How much will companies make off their Covid vaccines this year? - CityAM : CityAM
> 
> Did you and kazbot go to the same school of research by any chance? 🤣


GSK Hasn’t made a profit on Covid jabs and they are down 19% compared to previous years😂


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> Big Pharma Cos have certainly not "lost billions" during the "pandemic" as you claimed in your previous post. Across the board they've fared pretty well with some making huge gains and those gains will be increased further if these covid vaccines are something that people end up taking yearly or even more frequently.
> 
> Big Pharma: How much will companies make off their Covid vaccines this year? - CityAM : CityAM
> 
> Did you and kazbot go to the same school of research by any chance? 🤣


You quote CITY AM I get it from the company direct…😂


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Gunther said:


> Even if you are a cash less society won’t stop anything anyway lol so you think all drugs smuggled in the Uk will cease because of digital currency lol


Who said that?


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Gunther said:


> GSK Hasn’t made a profit on Covid jabs and they are down 19% compared to previous years😂


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

lewdylewd said:


> Who said that?


We’ll if it’s able to track everything and nothing can escape the eye in the sky we’ll all be crime free won’t we?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Gunther said:


> No they ain’t at an all time high.


Moderna, Johnson and Johnson, AstraZeneca, Pfizer have all been at all time highs since the pandemic started and are still all currently at or around all time high.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

GSK don’t make Covid vaccines


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

lewdylewd said:


> GSK don’t make Covid vaccines


Really😂😂😂


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Gunther said:


> Really😂😂😂


Merck, GSK vaccine sales hit by pandemic as competitors' business booms

You think that the companies who have sold billions of vaccines have lost out of the pandemic?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Ah yes the Communist motto;
> 
> “If your not doing anything wrong, you have nothing to worry about.”


Do you not think there are already digital ways to transfer money from iligal activities. So it's not as if either side loses.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

lewdylewd said:


> Merck, GSK vaccine sales hit by pandemic as competitors' business booms
> 
> You think that the companies who have sold billions of vaccines have lost out of the pandemic?


GSK used the flu jab adjuvant but had to throw all the antigen away lol massive loses due to the antigen not passing clinical trails but you knew that right😂


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

Denied said:


> Do you not think there are already digital ways to transfer money from iligal activities. So it's not as if either side loses.


Of course there is it’s been done for decades it’s the same software intelligence agencies use.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazbot @Kazza61 In a Year or so if the Jabs haven't killed him.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

So all I kept hearing on Friday at work, was how pretty much the majority of people in hospital with Covid are all in their 20's and 30's. Is that true? I gave up watching the news ages ago (and feel a whole lot better for it I might add). Any of you stat dudes got anything to back this up? I can't help but think it's bollocks.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Denied said:


> Do you not think there are already digital ways to transfer money from iligal activities. So it's not as if either side loses.


What 


Denied said:


> Do you not think there are already digital ways to transfer money from iligal activities. So it's not as if either side loses.


That’s exactly my point.

Criminals can still be criminals, but law abiding citizens are subjected to more loss of privacy, and government intervention and control.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Gunther said:


> GSK used the flu jab adjuvant but had to throw all the antigen away lol massive loses due to the antigen not passing clinical trails but you knew that right😂


All the companies who have brought Covid vaccines to market have had higher share prices.

I don’t understand what you think GSK has to do with it other than it is the first pharmaceutical company you found to have a lower share price. If they had a Covid vaccine on the market it may have been relevant.

Even if the share prices don’t go up the decision makers still benefit. The day before nationwide restrictions were announced in the US, which triggered the stock market crash, several US senators sold millions of dollars of shares in airlines and oil and gas companies, and bought millions of shares in PPE manufacturers while still telling their constituents that there was nothing to worry about.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

lewdylewd said:


> All the companies who have brought Covid vaccines to market have had higher share prices.
> 
> I don’t understand what you think GSK has to do with it other than it is the first pharmaceutical company you found to have a lower share price. If they had a Covid vaccine on the market it may have been relevant.
> 
> Even if the share prices don’t go up the decision makers still benefit. The day before nationwide restrictions were announced in the US, which triggered the stock market crash, several US senators sold millions of dollars of shares in airlines and oil and gas companies, and bought millions of shares in PPE manufacturers while still telling their constituents that there was nothing to worry about.


Blah blah blah😂


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

lewdylewd said:


> What
> 
> That’s exactly my point.
> 
> Criminals can still be criminals, but law abiding citizens are subjected to more loss of privacy, and government intervention and control.


You lost that years ago so your arguing for something you don’t have!


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Finally, something we agree on.


For a while we’ve been told PCR are better than lateral flow.

Strange then, a few days ago it was announced Bill Gates and George Soros are to invest $41 million in a company that makes and supplies lateral flow tests.

Today the CDC has announced that they are withdrawing use of PCR tests as they can’t tell the difference between Covid and Flu, which by the way was labelled “misinformation” by “Fact Checkers”.

Coincidence?


----------



## DbolPopper (Jul 1, 2021)

It was announced yesterday that you'll have to be double jabbed and produce your vaccine passport to enter a football ground which will apply to all 92 professional clubs in England from October. 

I remember being called a conspiracy theorist last year when I said vaccines won't be mandated but you won't be able to enjoy life without being vaccinated.


----------



## DbolPopper (Jul 1, 2021)

BUFFMAN said:


> So all I kept hearing on Friday at work, was how pretty much the majority of people in hospital with Covid are all in their 20's and 30's. Is that true? I gave up watching the news ages ago (and feel a whole lot better for it I might add). Any of you stat dudes got anything to back this up? I can't help but think it's bollocks.


Whole load of bollocks if you analyse the data. The uptake in 20's and 30's has hit a major stool so the Government and mainstream media are doing their very best at scaremongering the young and healthy into getting the jab.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> For a while we’ve been told PCR are better than lateral flow.
> 
> Strange then, a few days ago it was announced Bill Gates and George Soros are to invest $41 million in a company that makes and supplies lateral flow tests.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that has been correctly understood. The PCR doesn't test for Flu (not it can't differentiate it) and the CDC are wanting to move to a test that does Flu and Covid-19 at the same time (whilst obviously differentiating between them). This will same time and make them more useful when Covid-19 remains present throughout a Flu season. 

I've not seen anywhere that PCR is less accurate than LFT?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Gunther said:


> You lost that years ago so your arguing for something you don’t have!


So


Kazza61 said:


> I'm not sure that has been correctly understood. The PCR doesn't test for Flu (not it can't differentiate it) and the CDC are wanting to move to a test that does Flu and Covid-19 at the same time (whilst obviously differentiating between them). This will same time and make them more useful when Covid-19 remains present throughout a Flu season.
> 
> I've not seen anywhere that PCR is less accurate than LFT?


My problem was Bill Gates investing millions in lateral flow tests days before the CDC trashes the reputation of current PCR tests.

Its possible that I’ve misunderstood, but even upon further reading it still seems to be that the CDC are saying current PCR tests come back positive for people who have influenza viruses, which basically invalidates the case numbers of the whole pandemic.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> So
> 
> My problem was Bill Gates investing millions in lateral flow tests days before the CDC trashes the reputation of current PCR tests.
> 
> Its possible that I’ve misunderstood, but even upon further reading it still seems to be that the CDC are saying current PCR tests come back positive for people who have influenza viruses, which basically invalidates the case numbers of the whole pandemic.


Do you have a CDC link where they say PCR shows up positive for Flu?

If they are so concerned with the accuracy of PCR why keep it in play for over 5 more months?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

The NHS is looking for a company that can provide them with over £3 Billion pounds worth of products that can be given orally to prevent blood clots until March 2024

What could be the cause of so many blood clots ? 





__





NHS Framework Agreement for the supply of Direct Oral Anticoagulants (DOACs) for the NHS in England - Contracts Finder







www.contractsfinder.service.gov.uk


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> So
> 
> My problem was Bill Gates investing millions in lateral flow tests days before the CDC trashes the reputation of current PCR tests.


Don't think that's the case either sorry. He's not investing in LFTs per se. He is part of a consortium that is investing in a British scientific firm that made LTTs (amongth other things - not exclusively). Investing in just the product would be stupid - as we know a positive LFT needs to be confirmed by a PCR. 

The press release: 

_Billionaires George Soros and Bill Gates are part of a consortium set to buy Mologic, a U.K.-based maker of Covid tests, in an effort to increase access to “affordable state-of-the-art medical technology” around the world, according to a statement released Monday._

Mologic seem to be involved in the development of a range of diagnostic tools and tests.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> The NHS is looking for a company that can provide them with over £3 Billion pounds worth of products that can be given orally to prevent blood clots until March 2024
> 
> What could be the cause of so many blood clots ?
> 
> ...


FFS. Obesity, high blood pressure, COVID-19!!!

Around 25,000 people die each year in the UK (and that's before covid-19 which causes lots of blood clots) as a direct result of a blood clot. Imagine how many survive and need treatment??

This investment is about a new type of drug (far better than Warfarin) but because it is new, there are no generic versions for sale and so it's about 28x dearer than traditional treatments. 

Surely you could have checked this before jumping to that conclusion? The vaccine blood clots are a drop in the ocean in comparison.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Do you have a CDC link where they say PCR shows up positive for Flu?
> 
> If they are so concerned with the accuracy of PCR why keep it in play for over 5 more months?


Lab Alert: Changes to CDC RT-PCR for SARS-CoV-2 Testing

As for waiting 5 months, makes about as much sense as letting everyone into nightclubs for 2 months then asking for vaccine passports.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Lab Alert: Changes to CDC RT-PCR for SARS-CoV-2 Testing
> 
> As for waiting 5 months, makes about as much sense as letting everyone into nightclubs for 2 months then asking for vaccine passports.


Sorry but you are not reading that right. Just because they are asking:

_laboratories to consider adoption of a multiplexed method that can facilitate detection and differentiation of SARS-CoV-2 and influenza viruses..._

Doesn't mean that the PCR is detecting Flu virus and showing up positive for Covid-19. It just means they now want a one-shot test that can test for and detect both simultaneously. The reasons why they want to do this are further down your link.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> FFS. Obesity, high blood pressure, COVID-19!!!
> 
> Around 25,000 people die each year in the UK (and that's before covid-19 which causes lots of blood clots) as a direct result of a blood clot. Imagine how many survive and need treatment??
> 
> ...


I think “far better than Warfarin” is a stretch.

The new drugs essentially do exactly the same thing. The main benefit seems to be you can take it either with food or in an empty stomach without effecting the speed of absorbing. I’d like to see the cost analysis that says it’s worth paying 28x, for a NHS that is apparently skint.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Sorry but you are not reading that right. Just because they are asking:
> 
> _laboratories to consider adoption of a multiplexed method that can facilitate detection and differentiation of SARS-CoV-2 and influenza viruses..._
> 
> Doesn't mean that the PCR is detecting Flu virus and showing up positive for Covid-19. It just means they now want a one-shot test that can test for and detect both simultaneously. The reasons why they want to do this are further down your link.


I’m not sure that really makes sense. It says they can use other FDA approved Covid tests instead.

If the test doesn’t detect Flu then why does it need to be able to differentiate between the 2.


----------



## Gunther (Jul 17, 2021)

lewdylewd said:


> All the companies who have brought Covid vaccines to market have had higher share prices.
> 
> I don’t understand what you think GSK has to do with it other than it is the first pharmaceutical company you found to have a lower share price. If they had a Covid vaccine on the market it may have been relevant.
> 
> Even if the share prices don’t go up the decision makers still benefit. The day before nationwide restrictions were announced in the US, which triggered the stock market crash, several US senators sold millions of dollars of shares in airlines and oil and gas companies, and bought millions of shares in PPE manufacturers while still telling their constituents that there was nothing to worry about.


You honestly have no idea what you are talking about.


lewdylewd said:


> So
> 
> My problem was Bill Gates investing millions in lateral flow tests days before the CDC trashes the reputation of current PCR tests.
> 
> Its possible that I’ve misunderstood, but even upon further reading it still seems to be that the CDC are saying current PCR tests come back positive for people who have influenza viruses, which basically invalidates the case numbers of the whole pandemic.


🤦‍♂️Bill Gates lol god one of them ones🤦‍♂️


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Don't think that's the case either sorry. He's not investing in LFTs per se. He is part of a consortium that is investing in a British scientific firm that made LTTs (amongth other things - not exclusively). Investing in just the product would be stupid - as we know a positive LFT needs to be confirmed by a PCR.
> 
> The press release:
> 
> ...


LOL

From Mologic website. 

About us:

*"Mologic is a leading developer of lateral flow and rapid diagnostic technologies, products and services. We work with companies, researchers and clinicians to help them deliver fast, reliable and accurate diagnosis at the point-of-care."*

So the fact it's the LFT is the first product mentioned in their "about us" statement would suggest it's currently their flagship product.

But of course, it's just likely pure coincidence that Gates and co have decided to buy a large chunk of this company just days before the CDC announce the discontinuation of the PCR test. 

Nice bit of good fortune that! 
The naivety of these cretins knows no bounds.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> I think “far better than Warfarin” is a stretch.
> 
> The new drugs essentially do exactly the same thing. The main benefit seems to be you can take it either with food or in an empty stomach without effecting the speed of absorbing. I’d like to see the cost analysis that says it’s worth paying 28x, for a NHS that is apparently skint.


"NOACs have *major* pharmacologic advantages over vitamin K antagonists (eg, warfarin), including rapid onset/offset of action, few drug interactions, and predictable pharmacokinetics, eliminating the requirement for regular coagulation monitoring."

They won't always cost that amount but all new drugs are expensive to start with so that developers can recoup their R&D costs before generics come into play.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> LOL
> 
> From Mologic website.
> 
> ...


Why would you invest heavily in a product that needs a PCR test to confirm its findings and everyone says is pretty inaccurate? LFTs for Covid are of course currently big business but the rest of that sentence refers to a very much wider field of products. Better to invest in a company that has the flexibility to research and develop new diagnostics don't you think?

One thing is for sure, LFTs won't be the product that replaces PCR as they can't detect the Flu virus either. 

Whether this company plays a part in delivering the CDC's aspiration of a joint Flu / Covid-19 test is yet to be known. Doesn't sound like there's anything ready to fly off the shelf though if the CDC is keeping PCR in play until 31st December.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

BUFFMAN said:


> So all I kept hearing on Friday at work, was how pretty much the majority of people in hospital with Covid are all in their 20's and 30's. Is that true? I gave up watching the news ages ago (and feel a whole lot better for it I might add). Any of you stat dudes got anything to back this up? I can't help but think it's bollocks.


I don’t see how hospitals can be overwhelmed though by people in there 20 and 30s though considering in the previous highest peaks we’ve had people in there 20s and 30s were only a small percentage of people with covid in hospital. Unless now covid has become super powerful like meningitis lol. I can see them being the ones who in hospital with it though because there the ones left who need to be fully vaccinated and children are basically okay with it apparently


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

BUFFMAN said:


> So all I kept hearing on Friday at work, was how pretty much the majority of people in hospital with Covid are all in their 20's and 30's. Is that true? I gave up watching the news ages ago (and feel a whole lot better for it I might add). Any of you stat dudes got anything to back this up? I can't help but think it's bollocks.


I don’t see how hos


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Lab Alert: Changes to CDC RT-PCR for SARS-CoV-2 Testing
> 
> As for waiting 5 months, makes about as much sense as letting everyone into nightclubs for 2 months then asking for vaccine passports.


If you google "flu disappeared in US" you'll see nearly every major US media outlet has reported that the Flu has virtually disappeared since Covid arrived. 

Now the CDC announce the scrapping of the PCR and calls for tests to be used that differentiate between covid and flu

Hmmmm I wonder what the problem with the PCR test was.....The mind boggles!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Hmmmm I wonder what the problem with the PCR test was.....The mind boggles!


Surely it doesn't does it?

No surprise with lockdown, masks, social distancing and biggest ever flu vaccination campaign that flu receded last season. The big worry is that this winter it could come back with a bang. Having a one off test that can tell you whether you are dealing with Covid-19, Flu or both just sounds like a pretty good idea and if it's achievable, why wouldn't you?

Unboggled.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Gunther said:


> You honestly have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 🤦‍♂️Bill Gates lol god one of them ones🤦‍♂️


So you don’t think the companies that have vaccines on the market have benefited? Enlighten me if I am wrong.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Jackoffblades said:


> I don’t see how hospitals can be overwhelmed though by people in there 20 and 30s though considering in the previous highest peaks we’ve had people in there 20s and 30s were only a small percentage of people with covid in hospital. Unless now covid has become super powerful like meningitis lol. I can see them being the ones who in hospital with it though because there the ones left who need to be fully vaccinated and children are basically okay with it apparently


There's only presently 5k people in hospital with Covid nationwide.

I love how the fact that new cases are apparently through the roof is not due to the failure of the vaccine but because the hospitalisation and death rates are lower than previously, this is categoric evidence the vaccine is working.

No possibility that the virus may just be running out of people that are most susceptible to severe illness/ death cos it's not as if the virus has already ripped through the most vulnerable community- the care home system, after the NHS seeded it there.

Or I guess there's no possibility that the virus while apparently mutating to be more infectious may have also become less toxic/deadly....

No, neither of the above reasons(or a combination of both) could logically explain why severe illness/death rates seems to have reduced.

No! it's the vaccine 100%! History shows that respiratory virus pandemics go on for ever if there's no kind of miracle intervention.

It's not as if people stopped getting sick/dying in huge numbers of Spanish flu within a few years, with no vaccination.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Surely it doesn't does it?
> 
> No surprise with lockdown, masks, social distancing and biggest ever flu vaccination campaign that flu receded last season. The big worry is that this winter it could come back with a bang. Having a one off test that can tell you whether you are dealing with Covid-19, Flu or both just sounds like a pretty good idea and if it's achievable, why wouldn't you?
> 
> Unboggled.


Yes, yes, yes..."brains"! I've read all the "expert" explanations as to why the flu has disappeared

But why the end of the PCR test and a call for tests that differentiate between flu and cov 2


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Yes, yes, yes..."brains"!
> 
> But why the end of the PCR test and a call for tests that differentiate ....


If you're worried flu is coming back why wouldn't you want a quick diagnostic test that tells you if your patient has flu, Covid-19 or both? Sounds like progress to me. A certain section of this forum have decried the PCR test since it's inception. They should be chuffed to see the next generation of diagnostics ushered in.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Gunther said:


> You honestly have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 🤦‍♂️Bill Gates lol god one of them ones🤦‍♂️


Banned again lad. You lasted 8 days this time.

Getting better

Is it @swole troll that keeps banning you? Haha


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> If you're worried flu is coming back why wouldn't you want a quick diagnostic test that tells you if your patient has flu, Covid-19 or both? Sounds like progress to me. A certain section of this forum have decried the PCR test since it's inception. They should be chuffed to see the next generation of diagnostics ushered in.


Why would I "worry" about the flu coming back? I have no more fear of the flu than I do of covid.

It's just another of a plethora of illnesses/risks that we have to navigate and one of the more minor ailments in general, for those of us that are still fit and reasonably healthy (as with covid).

My question is why the need to scrap the PCR and call for tests that can differentiate covid from the flu....??

It's as if they're suggesting there's an issue with the PCR differentiating between the two. Coupled with the fact flu has all but disappeared.

TBH I don't ever remember people even testing for flu previously....

If you have "flu like" symptoms and the PCR test shows you don't have "covid" can it not just be assumed you have the flu....


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Why would I "worry" about the flu coming back? I have no more fear of the flu than I do of covid.
> 
> It's just another of a plethora of illnesses/risks that we have to navigate and one of the more minor ailments in general, for those of us that are still fit and reasonably healthy (as with covid).
> 
> ...


It was the biblical "you" (medical world) rather than the argumentative Michael "you" I was referring to.

But anyway, if the medical world is worried that Flu is going to be a significant issue this year then a quick diagnostic test that gives confirmation either way and tells "you" whether "you" need high levels of PPE and isolation is very helpful wouldn't you (Michael) think?. Also helpful of course is quickly knowing which treatment is best indicated and to get it started sooner than later. 

I appreciate there's an appetite to find some sort of smoking gun here but I'm pretty sure all we are looking at is progress.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> It was the biblical "you" (medical world) rather than the argumentative Michael "you" I was referring to.
> 
> But anyway, if the medical world is worried that Flu is going to be a significant issue this year then a quick diagnostic test that gives confirmation either way and tells "you" whether "you" need high levels of PPE and isolation is very helpful wouldn't you (Michael) think?. Also helpful of course is quickly knowing which treatment is best indicated and to get it started sooner than later.
> 
> I appreciate there's an appetite to find some sort of smoking gun here but I'm pretty sure all we are looking at is progress.


Yes it's completely plausible that the covid restrictions and a roughly 20% increase in flu vaccinations has caused flu cases to go down by 98% globally since covid arrived.

Even in countries like South Africa where there's been very few covid restrictions as they just couldn't afford the luxury of "lock downs" and paying people to sit on their arses at home.

*"Has Covid killed off the flu? Experts pose the intriguing question as influenza cases nosedive by 98% across the globe*

_And in South Africa, surveillance tests picked up just two cases at the beginning of the season, which quickly dropped to zero over the following month – overall, a 99 per cent drop compared with the previous year."_


Has Covid killed off the flu? | Daily Mail Online

Nothing curious here whatsoever. It's all exactly just as the official narrative says it is.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

As I've been saying. Natural immunity kicks the @rse of the "miracle" vaccine.

Think about it. How many people do you personally know that have had covid twice... and I'm not talking about "dave's brothers GF's mum".

How many people do you personally know (that aren't BSers) that have had covid twice?

I can think of 3 famous people off the top of my head, Piers Morgan, Andrew Marr, Sajid Javid(sure there's plenty more) all had covid after being "fully vaxxed"

Can't think of any I've heard of that have had covid twice ...and that's since last February. The vaccine's only been around few months.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Nice balanced BBC coverage of the anti vaccine-passport demonstrations held throughout the world today.

Hundreds of thousands of people, in dozens of cities worldwide, but they seem to think the only thing worth reporting is 1 woman who drew a comparison between NHS staff and physicians who were tried at the Nuremberg trials.

I’d say there’s a clear distinction between saying this and literally calling them Nazis, but anyway it was enough for them to paint her as a nutter and invalidate the concerns of the thousands of other peaceful protesters.

The only other story they have on the subject describes peaceful protesters in Wales as “people who hate democracy”, I don’t know if they see the irony, I think they are past even trying to be consistent or coherent in their arguments and are just going to attack anyone who doesn’t follow the script.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> Banned again lad. You lasted 8 days this time.
> 
> Getting better
> 
> Is it @swole troll that keeps banning you? Haha


Not sure who it is me ol matey poops! I think there’s some really jealous ****ers on here though jeeeez!😂😂


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

lewdylewd said:


> Nice balanced BBC coverage of the anti vaccine-passport demonstrations held throughout the world today.
> 
> Hundreds of thousands of people, in dozens of cities worldwide, but they seem to think the only thing worth reporting is 1 woman who drew a comparison between NHS staff and physicians who were tried at the Nuremberg trials.
> 
> ...


Yep BBC are in on the conspiracy too brah!


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

JDIRE said:


> Not sure who it is me ol matey poops! I think there’s some really jealous ****ers on here though jeeeez!😂😂


welcome back bro


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Nice balanced BBC coverage of the anti vaccine-passport demonstrations held throughout the world today.
> 
> Hundreds of thousands of people, in dozens of cities worldwide, but they seem to think the only thing worth reporting is 1 woman who drew a comparison between NHS staff and physicians who were tried at the Nuremberg trials.
> 
> ...


This featured prominently on the BBC News website yesterday evening...

Clashes in Paris over Covid measures Clashes in Paris over Covid measures


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> As I've been saying. Natural immunity kicks the @rse of the "miracle" vaccine.


Yes, you do seem to that quite a bit. 

Here’s a bang up to date scientific assessment of the main vaccines effectiveness against the Delta variant. Short version - one dose not performing as well as it did against against the earlier variants but two doses still proving very effective.



https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2108891?query=recirc_mostViewed_railB_article


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Yes, you do seem to that quite a bit.
> 
> Here’s a bang up to date scientific assessment of the main vaccines effectiveness against the Delta variant. Short version - one dose not performing as well as it did against against the earlier variants but two doses still proving very effective.
> 
> ...












One thing's for certain. One dose, Two doses....Neither come anywhere even remotely close to naturally acquired immunity.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> This featured prominently on the BBC News website yesterday evening...
> 
> Clashes in Paris over Covid measures Clashes in Paris over Covid measures


To be fair yes that is a less biased piece it at least let’s you hear the views of the protesters.

I only looked at the written articles.

It’s a shame that only coverage of the protests where it kicked of a bit made it onto the news, kind of proves the theory that peaceful protests never achieve as much as violent or disruptive ones.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

JDIRE said:


> Not sure who it is me ol matey poops! I think there’s some really jealous ****ers on here though jeeeez!😂😂


Are you pro or anti covid ph aggot with this account?

I feel your best work is when you're anti covid phaggot TBH


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Yes, you do seem to that quite a bit.
> 
> Here’s a bang up to date scientific assessment of the main vaccines effectiveness against the Delta variant. Short version - one dose not performing as well as it did against against the earlier variants but two doses still proving very effective.
> 
> ...


I don’t know why you keep repeating that there is no clear evidence on this. 

Israel was the first country to achieve a high proportion of the population double jabbed. They have now realised that 10 weeks after your 2nd jab the efficacy drops to 39%. I wonder what it will be after 10 months?


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> Are you pro or anti covid ph aggot with this account?
> 
> I feel your best work is when you're anti covid phaggot TBH


I’m pro not giving a **** about anything apart from doing shit that makes me happy brahz! I don’t care about Covid lol


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

lewdylewd said:


> I don’t know why you keep repeating that there is no clear evidence on this.
> 
> Israel was the first country to achieve a high proportion of the population double jabbed. They have now realised that 10 weeks after your 2nd jab the efficacy drops to 39%. I wonder what it will be after 10 months?


From what I have seen on Israel, it seems infection rates are rising but hospitalisations remain low.
Kind of like in UK.
I realise you were talking about transmission rates but even if you can still catch it, surely it is good news that deaths are still reduced?


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

ByTheNumbers said:


> From what I have seen on Israel, it seems infection rates are rising but hospitalisations remain low.


Because it’s summer, just wait until this coming winter.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> One thing's for certain. One dose, Two doses....Neither come anywhere even remotely close to naturally acquired immunity.


Is that really "for certain"? I know you say it *a lot....*

But why haven't you given any thought at all to the fact that vaccinated people were getting Covid-19 at just the same rate as anyone else prior to receiving their vaccine? Some have caught it since. So what the fvck happened to their natural immunity??

The vaccine certainly doesn't increase their chances of getting it so just what do you think is wrong with the conclusion you keep repeating over and over and over....


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Is that really "for certain"? I know you say it *a lot....*
> 
> But why haven't you given any thought at all to the fact that vaccinated people were getting Covid-19 at just the same rate as anyone else prior to receiving their vaccine? Some have caught it since. *So what the fvck happened to their natural immunity??*
> 
> The vaccine certainly doesn't increase their chances of getting it so just what do you think is wrong with the conclusion you keep repeating over and over and over....


Er, they took the vaccines and fooked it bro


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Er, they took the vaccines and fooked it bro


Haha. Something's fvcked and it's very likely Mickey's oft-repeated "conclusion". I doubt 3 and half billion people all just increased their chances of getting Covid-19.....


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> Not sure who it is me ol matey poops! I think there’s some really jealous ****ers on here though jeeeez!😂😂


Guess who's back,Back again Gunthers back tell some men.....give ya 6 days this account


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Is that really "for certain"? I know you say it *a lot....*
> 
> But why haven't you given any thought at all to the fact that vaccinated people were getting Covid-19 at just the same rate as anyone else prior to receiving their vaccine? Some have caught it since. So what the fvck happened to their natural immunity??
> 
> The vaccine certainly doesn't increase their chances of getting it so just what do you think is wrong with the conclusion you keep repeating over and over and over....


Do you understand what "naturally acquired immunity" is?z

It means immunity gained after an infection.

There's been 6 million "cases" in total so far.

We're currently seeing tens of thousands of infections in the vaccinated daily, so if natural immunity was equal or less protective than the vaccine we should be seeing significantly large numbers of people that have already had the virus getting it again.

We're not. The MSM/gov would be all over it if second infections were occurring in significant numbers because they've been trying to down play the role of natural immunity and hype the "greatness" of the vaccine throughout(even before the vaccine arrived).

I did quite a lot of reading on this months ago in medical journals etc and the consensus was that naturally acquired immunity for the majority of infectious diseases works better and or lasts longer than vaccine acquired immunity.

Obviously some diseases are so severe the risks of naturally acquired immunity are too great to make it a better option than vaccine immunity.

But in the case of Covid which is essentially a cold virus, the risk of severe illness/death is tiny for the fit/ healthy non elderly.

Many other countries including Germany are now recognising the benefits of naturally acquired immunity and will allow foreign travellers to show proof of a previous infections 15 days or older, to enter the country.

Go and do some reading and get your head out of that BS BBC website you're forever quoting.

They're just pushing a narrative with literally every subject they report. Covid is no different.

"Russia bad China bad Iran bad America good Covid kill you"


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Remember that those who have locked you down for the last 16 months, who are responsible for thousands of businesses going under, mass unemployment and a spike in poverty - have not missed a single paycheck since day 1. 

Our elderly are having to rely on food donations while these corrupt wankers are claiming expenses for a ****ing takeaway. People that have built a business from the ground up have watched it fall apart without any financial help. 

Think about everything you are asked to do and go through then look at what sort of lifestyle they are living. 

Nothing will change until there is mass non compliance.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> Remember that those who have locked you down for the last 16 months, who are responsible for thousands of businesses going under, mass unemployment and a spike in poverty - have not missed a single paycheck since day 1.
> 
> Our elderly are having to rely on food donations while these corrupt wankers are claiming expenses for a ****ing takeaway. People that have built a business from the ground up have watched it fall apart without any financial help.
> 
> ...


Lol suddenly you care all those things you mentioned have been happening for decades.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Do you understand what "naturally acquired immunity" is?
> 
> It means immunity gained after an infection.


D'uh! Yes I know. 

I also know saying something (a lot) doesn't make it so. 









Antibodies elicited by mRNA-1273 vaccination bind more broadly to the receptor binding domain than do those from SARS-CoV-2 infection - PubMed


The emergence of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) variants with mutations in key antibody epitopes has raised concerns that antigenic evolution could erode adaptive immunity elicited by prior infection or vaccination. The susceptibility of immunity to viral evolution...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov













The SARS-CoV-2 mRNA-1273 vaccine elicits more RBD-focused neutralization, but with broader antibody binding within the RBD - PubMed


Deep mutational scanning shows the mRNA-1273 RBD-binding antibody response is less affected by single viral mutations than the infection response.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov













How Immunity Generated from COVID-19 Vaccines Differs from an Infection


A key issue as we move closer to ending the pandemic is determining more precisely how long people exposed to SARS-CoV-2, the COVID-19 virus, will make neutralizing antibodies against this dangerou…




directorsblog.nih.gov


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Unjabbed students face ban as ‘raging’ Boris Johnson targets vaccine refuseniks


University students will have to be fully vaccinated to attend lectures or stay in halls of residence under plans being pushed by Boris Johnson.The prime minist




www.thetimes.co.uk





Here we go... Stepping us big time now, September Lockdown is going to be the worst yet.

Does anyone else question this? Or am I chatting complete and utter nonsense!!?

👉 According to SAGE'S own statements... Variants carry less of a risk as with each mutation they get weaker, with less risk of hospitalisations & deaths.....also a reduction of symptoms, but they try to make out that it's the Vax which is the reason for this, yet it's the double jabbed, masked up sanitisers that are getting infected at an alarming rate 🤷🏾‍♂️ Meanwhile over 1million adverse reactions and over 1400 fatalities from the Vax.

Stop kidding yourselves... it's weakening variants that are the reason for lesser effects, not a successful Vax rollout!!


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> Unjabbed students face ban as ‘raging’ Boris Johnson targets vaccine refuseniks
> 
> 
> University students will have to be fully vaccinated to attend lectures or stay in halls of residence under plans being pushed by Boris Johnson.The prime minist
> ...


Hopefully it’ll kill a few students off! Nothing worse than a snowflake moaning all the time hey Wylde!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Or am I chatting complete and utter nonsense!!?


About 99% of the time, yes.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Roll up roll up get ya jabs! Roll up roll up double jabs or no life😂😂😂


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> Roll up roll up get ya jabs! Roll up roll up double jabs or no life😂😂😂


I'll take 3 please put one in the pelmet as well I hear it causes a slight swelling.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

ByTheNumbers said:


> From what I have seen on Israel, it seems infection rates are rising but hospitalisations remain low.
> Kind of like in UK.
> I realise you were talking about transmission rates but even if you can still catch it, surely it is good news that deaths are still reduced?





Kazza61 said:


> Is that really "for certain"? I know you say it *a lot....*
> 
> But why haven't you given any thought at all to the fact that vaccinated people were getting Covid-19 at just the same rate as anyone else prior to receiving their vaccine? Some have caught it since. So what the fvck happened to their natural immunity??
> 
> The vaccine certainly doesn't increase their chances of getting it so just what do you think is wrong with the conclusion you keep repeating over and over and over....


Israeli Data Suggests Possible Waning in Effectiveness of Pfizer Vaccine

It is at this stage pretty certain. Even just anecdotal evidence should be enough to work it out. As Mickey said how many people have you heard about getting Covid twice vs how many people you’ve heard about getting “breakthrough” Covid.

10 weeks out from 2nd jab 39% efficacy and falling fast.

The media is still saying things like “the unvaccinated are a breeding ground for variants” and they report this as i. However studies with other vaccines suggest that “imperfect” vaccines will speed up mutations much more as the virus is being forced to adapt. Neither view can be proven yet, but there is certainly a lot more evidence that suggests vaccines will speed mutations more than “the unvaccinated”.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> I'll take 3 please put one in the pelmet as well I hear it causes a slight swelling.


Core really!! Like synthol? If it gives me a big todger I’m in gimme enough for a 6” ding ding dong all day!


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Our elderly are having to rely on food donations while these corrupt wankers are claiming expenses for a ****ing takeaway.


A £44,000 takeaway 
That was explained away pretty easily, could you imagine trying to explain that on the company credit card.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> Core really!! Like synthol? If it gives me a big todger I’m in gimme enough for a 6” ding ding dong all day!


Ohhhh you touch my tra la la


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Ohhhh you touch my tra la la
> View attachment 210496


See aren’t threads much more happier when we just have a laugh instead of bitch fights over things that nobody gives a flying **** about…


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> See aren’t threads much more happier when we just have a laugh instead of bitch fights over things that nobody gives a flying **** about…


I only come here for the lolz brah I don't even lift


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> D'uh! Yes I know.
> 
> I also know saying something (a lot) doesn't make it so.
> 
> ...


And this proves why it really is a waste of time trying to debate this with you, because you really just don't understand the basics of any of it.

Firstly I guess you missed this from one of your linked studies.

_*"Conflict of interest statement*_
*Competing interests:
HYC is a consultant for Merck, Pfizer, Ellume, and Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation and has received support from Cepheid and Sanofi-Pasteur. The other authors declare no competing interests."*

Putting that aside for the minute. Those are antibody studies. Immunity is not just dependent on antibody levels, T cells, B cells and other mechanisms the science world admits to not understanding play a role in immunity too.

This is the same as when I pointed you to a SA study conducted with Oxford University that showed the AZ vaccine had absolutely zero effect on the SA (beta) variant, a study that led the SA health authority to pull the use of the AZ vaccine before it even begun there.

You really thought a counter statement from AZ saying "we are confident our vaccine still works against the SA variant" with zero counter data/evidence offered, trumped the real world study findings.

Same here. In the real world tens of thousands of vaccinated people are testing positive daily. If naturally acquired immunity performed as poorly as this we should be hearing about thousands of people catching covid again daily. We're not.

Little clue.

Real world application and results trump the findings of petri dish experiments.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> I only come here for the lolz brah I don't even lift


I only come here because I’m lonely 😂


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Kazza61 said:


> The vaccine certainly doesn't increase their chances of getting it so just what do you think is wrong with the conclusion you keep repeating over and over and over....


Well, funny you should say that, the only people I personally know who’s “tested positive” in the last 6 months have had the jab.



MickeyE said:


> Go and do some reading and get your head out of that BS BBC website you're forever quoting.


Lol, you can’t click your fingers and just wake these people up, they have been properly conditioned to believe whatever there TV tells them to mate.



lewdylewd said:


> 10 weeks out from 2nd jab 39% efficacy and falling fast.


I’m pretty sure this is just to make out that boosters are needed mate, no other reason. Why do you think they are letting you know Bojo etc. have caught it, despite the claim of being double jabbed?


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> I only come here because I’m lonely 😂


That's the very last thing you'd want to hear when walking through a dark alley


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> That's the very last thing you'd want to hear when walking through a dark alley
> Followed by do you like UFOs!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Skitz said:


> Well, funny you should say that, the only people I personally know who’s “tested positive” in the last 6 months have had the jab.


Well there's a slam dunk right there. Case proven!.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Well there's a slam dunk right there. Case proven!.


Kaz you must be convinced by now! These guy’s can’t try any harder to prove to you without any proof the truth about the great Covid conspiracy


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Latest REACT-1 study findings show COVID-19 infection rates 3 times lower for double vaccinated people


Interim findings from one of the country’s largest studies into COVID-19 infections in England have been published.




www.gov.uk





From the above link:

"Infection rates for double vaccinated under-65s are 3 times lower than in unvaccinated under-65s, demonstrating the impact of the vaccination roll out......"


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Skitz said:


> I’m pretty sure this is just to make out that boosters are needed mate, no other reason. Why do you think they are letting you know Bojo etc. have caught it, despite the claim of being double jabbed?


Pfizer are already calling for booster shoots to be administered








Call for Covid booster as antibodies drop 50% within weeks of second jab


A new study of more than 5,000 people has found antibody levels dropping within six weeks of having two jabs




www.examinerlive.co.uk





I predict we'll see "cases" fall significantly over the next couple of weeks. They'll probably try to put this down to the "vaccine working" , which will make no sense as cases were sky high previously with over half population jabbed. But the likes of kazbot and the rest of the useful idiot army will lap it up nonetheless. 

In reality it will likely be down to the fact that secondary schools have broken up and this will mean there will be millions less testing routinely.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

JDIRE said:


> Kaz you must be convinced by now! These guy’s can’t try any harder to prove to you without any proof the truth about the great Covid cconspiracy.


It's all starting to feel pretty desperate I must admit. They seem to be latching on to any little snippets now and hoping against hope what they have claimed all along will finally be proven. It's very interesting to watch it unfold.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Call for Covid booster as antibodies drop 50% within weeks of second jab
> 
> 
> A new study of more than 5,000 people has found antibody levels dropping within six weeks of having two jabs
> ...


Not often we get Yorkshire Live quoted in these threads but good all the same to see that they too have much reassurance to offer.

From the link:

"*However, while antibodies are expected to wane this does mean people are less protected against the virus".*


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Latest REACT-1 study findings show COVID-19 infection rates 3 times lower for double vaccinated people
> 
> 
> Interim findings from one of the country’s largest studies into COVID-19 infections in England have been published.
> ...


But that doesn’t fit in with the agenda being pushed on the opposite side of the other agenda being pushed. So how on earth can one be stuck in the middle of all this!


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> It's all starting to feel pretty desperate I must admit. They seem to be latching on to any little snippets now and hoping against hope what they have claimed all along will finally be proven. It's very interesting to watch it unfold.


No but you must believe Kazza you must!!! Their right you know it deep down don’t you!! Believe me please!!😂😂😂


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Latest REACT-1 study findings show COVID-19 infection rates 3 times lower for double vaccinated people
> 
> 
> Interim findings from one of the country’s largest studies into COVID-19 infections in England have been published.
> ...


From that study:

*"The highest weighted prevalence of swab positivity was found in those aged 13 to 17 years at 1.33% (0.97%, 1.82%) and those aged 18 to 24 years at 1.40% (0.89%, 2.18%). Prevalence in older school-aged children (13 to 17 years) increased eightfold from 0.16% (0.08%, 0.31%) in round 12 (20 May to 7 June)."*

Considering the age groups with the highest prevalence are aged between 13 and 24, age groups that tend to have way more social contacts than older groups, going to school and uni etc. And this is also the age group that is still pretty much unvaccinated. hmmmm

With those factors in mind the results really don't tell us a great deal about the vaccine's ability to cut transmission. You would expect any infectious disease to spread more easily in these age groups. 

From the study:

*"There was a substantial increase in prevalence in all age groups under the age of 75 years, and especially at younger ages."*

Considering more than 90% of over 50s have now been double jabbed, how do you explain the rise in prevalence in people between 50-60 but not in over 75s? 

Both age groups have nearly all been fully vaccinated.....

cue your default position....


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Kazza61 said:


> Well there's a slam dunk right there. Case proven!.


It’s a fact, the only people I personally know who have tested positive in the past 6 months have had the jab, not sure what your point is?



Kazza61 said:


> It's all starting to feel pretty desperate I must admit. They seem to be latching on to any little snippets now and hoping against hope what they have claimed all along will finally be proven. It's very interesting to watch it unfold.


And I was very, very drunk....

Lol. That sounded like the p!$$ed up old man from the Fast Show.

The only desperation I see is the drive to get literally every single person jabbed, no matter what the collateral cost (we now have a 24 fold increase in NHS waiting lists, the biggest backlog ever recorded, but that’s not a priority, of course). No jab, no university, no nightclubs, no football matches. Yet don’t see that side of the desperation though, do you?


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Skitz said:


> It’s a fact, the only people I personally know who have tested positive in the past 6 months have had the jab, not sure what your point is?
> 
> And I was very, very drunk....
> 
> ...


I’m happy people aren’t abusing drugs at football matches and nightclubs lol that’s hardly a loss is it ffs I hope they close forever😂😂


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> From that study:
> 
> *"The highest weighted prevalence of swab positivity was found in those aged 13 to 17 years at 1.33% (0.97%, 1.82%) and those aged 18 to 24 years at 1.40% (0.89%, 2.18%). Prevalence in older school-aged children (13 to 17 years) increased eightfold from 0.16% (0.08%, 0.31%) in round 12 (20 May to 7 June)."*
> 
> ...


Yes, we can all cherry pick and copy and paste a snippet and prove our case made. Like this one:

in people aged 64 or younger, the prevalence of infection among those who had received 2 doses of vaccine was 0.35% compared with 1.15% among those who had not received any vaccine, demonstrating the impact of the vaccination rollout.

But I guess the most sensible thing is to take the report in its entirety and look at the overall conclusion.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

I just find it ironic in a world where people will inject themselves with just about anything there’s such conspiracies about the Vaccine. Fcuking jabbing Ket addicts speaking at anti vax rallies. If the Vaccines were made illegal and sold on street corners 99% of conspiracy lovers would be straight on it. Do me a favour.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Not often we get Yorkshire Live quoted in these threads but good all the same to see that they too have much reassurance to offer.
> 
> From the link:
> 
> "*However, while antibodies are expected to wane this does mean people are less protected against the virus".*


Another irrelevant post. I said a few posts up that antibodies do not tell the full story. There are other mechanisms that enable immunity b cell, tcell responses and variables scientists admit to not fully understanding. 

My link to that article had nothing to with antibody levels, I was just highlighting that Pfizer are pushing for people to take more shots after they're apparently already "fully vaccinated" 

Give it up thickie. You don't have the facilities to offer any value. You're just a parrot and a pretty incoherent one at that.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> But I guess the most sensible thing is to take the report in its entirety and look at the overall conclusion.


As predicted. Default position activated "well the experts say this in their conclusion" 

If there was any real interest in calculating the effectiveness of the vaccine at reducing transmission. 

They'd conduct a study with 2 like for like groups of the same age group, similar lifestyles etc. 

50% unvaccinated and 50% vaccinated. 

These "experts" are funded by the same people that are controlling and pushing the narrative. It's all smoke and mirrors, old man.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> It's all starting to feel pretty desperate I must admit. They seem to be latching on to any little snippets now and hoping against hope what they have claimed all along will finally be proven. It's very interesting to watch it unfold.


Nobody said the vaccine provides zero immunity, the argument was naturally acquired immunity vs vaccine acquired.

You lost that argument so now you’ve found proof that there is an immunity increase effect from the vaccine and made out that other people said there was zero effect and therefore your correct?

Seems a common tactic of yours (and of the media). Take a measured argument that is hard to disprove, invent an extreme caricature version of the argument. Disprove the caricature version, claim to have disproven the original version.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Nobody said the vaccine provides zero immunity, the argument was naturally acquired immunity vs vaccine acquired.
> 
> You lost that argument so now you’ve found proof that there is an immunity increase effect from the vaccine and made out that other people said there was zero effect and therefore your correct?
> 
> Seems a common tactic of yours (and of the media). Take a measured argument that is hard to disprove, invent an extreme caricature version of the argument. Disprove the caricature version, claim to have disproven the original version.


That analysis/summary is about as accurate and succinct as it gets.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> Considering the age groups with the highest prevalence are aged between 13 and 24, age groups that tend to have way more social contacts than older groups, going to school and uni etc. And this is also the age group that is still pretty much unvaccinated. hmmmm
> 
> With those factors in mind the results really don't tell us a great deal about the vaccine's ability to cut transmission. You would expect any infectious disease to spread more easily in these age groups.


Schools are one of the best doublethinks they’ve had so far.

Boris wants kids back at school;
“There is no evidence that Covid transmits easily in schools, children are far less likely to spread the virus.”

Boris wants kids vaccinated;
“Schools full of unvaccinated young people are a key driver in the spread of the virus”


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

MickeyE said:


> Are you pro or anti covid ph aggot with this account?
> 
> I feel your best work is when you're anti covid phaggot TBH


You never know which team he is on. I know which side my bread is butterd….on the bread side


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Nobody said the vaccine provides zero immunity, the argument was naturally acquired immunity vs vaccine acquired.
> 
> You lost that argument so now you’ve found proof that there is an immunity increase effect from the vaccine and made out that other people said there was zero effect and therefore your correct?
> 
> Seems a common tactic of yours (and of the media). Take a measured argument that is hard to disprove, invent an extreme caricature version of the argument. Disprove the caricature version, claim to have disproven the original version.


Except the stuff I am saying is backed up by the scientific and medical communities and the stuff Mickey keeps throwing up is pulled out of his arse and proclaimed as 'fact'.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

DRKE said:


> I just find it ironic in a world where people will inject themselves with just about anything there’s such conspiracies about the Vaccine. Fcuking jabbing Ket addicts speaking at anti vax rallies. If the Vaccines were made illegal and sold on street corners 99% of conspiracy lovers would be straight on it. Do me a favour.


Or built muscle so you can stand on stage and look muscular everyone in the gyms would be all over it😂😂


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Schools are one of the best doublethinks they’ve had so far.
> 
> Boris wants kids back at school;
> “There is no evidence that Covid transmits easily in schools, children are far less likely to spread the virus.”
> ...


How recent is that? This was the position just 7 days ago....









UK children will not be offered Covid jab unless vulnerable


Sajid Javid accepts JCVI advice that jab should only be offered to clinically at-risk children over age of 12




www.google.co.uk


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

lewdylewd said:


> Schools are one of the best doublethinks they’ve had so far.
> 
> Boris wants kids back at school;
> “There is no evidence that Covid transmits easily in schools, children are far less likely to spread the virus.”
> ...


Jeez another one who realised the government are twats but thinks he’s discovered the holy grail🤦‍♂️


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> You never know which team he is on. I know which side my bread is butterd….on the bread side


I’ll butter your bread sonny!


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

By the power of search engines and internet garbage I COMMAND YOU TO BELIEVE


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> How recent is that? This was the position just 7 days ago....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that is exactly my point they flip flop between totally contrasting statements depending on what they are trying to push.

There are plenty of things that get mislabelled as “misinformation” then the government does a 180 and we’ve all to follow suit.
Symptomless cases in schools could be key driver in spread of Covid-19


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Except the stuff I am saying is backed up by the scientific and medical communities and the stuff Mickey keeps throwing up is pulled out of his arse and proclaimed as 'fact'.


That straw man is taking a right old beating.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> That straw man is taking a right old beating.


I’m starting to think Kazza might be Dr Hillary Jones, the “celebrity” doctor off GMB.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

The narrow mindedness is real ITT


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> As predicted. Default position activated "well the experts say this in their conclusion"
> 
> If there was any real interest in calculating the effectiveness of the vaccine at reducing transmission.
> 
> ...


Here is a really informative, peer-reviewed article regarding the difference between relative risk reduction and absolute risk reduction @MickeyE.









Outcome Reporting Bias in COVID-19 mRNA Vaccine Clinical Trials


Relative risk reduction and absolute risk reduction measures in the evaluation of clinical trial data are poorly understood by health professionals and the public. The absence of reported absolute risk reduction in COVID-19 vaccine clinical trials can lead to outcome reporting bias that affects...




www.mdpi.com


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> That straw man is taking a right old beating.


What about the stuff you've claimed over last couple of days? Anticoagulants? PCR changes? Someone put them in your head but both easily checked and clarified.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> What about the stuff you've claimed over last couple of days? Anticoagulants? PCR changes? Someone put them in your head but both easily checked and clarified.


I never used either to claim it proved an unrelated point.

The NHS is committing to spend £3.2 billion on anticoagulants over 2.5 years, when the normal budget is £200 million a year. That is a verifiable fact, I merely posed a question if it was related to Covid vaccines. Your explanations may have been correct but they are not verifiable facts, unless you’ve seen a breakdown of that £3.2 billion spending.

The CDC is withdrawing PCR tests, that is verifiable fact. I questioned if billionaires used prior knowledge of this fact for inside trading. Again your answers may or may not have been correct but certainly couldn’t be proven. I pointed out that a couple of your explanations seemed a bit unconvincing to me as the same reasons could be levelled at every other test that isn’t being withdrawn. However I then conceded that just because it didn’t seem logical to me there was every chance you were correct as Covid policy in general never seems to follow any logical pattern.

I asked questions about apparent coincidences. Remember when “the Science” was about believing nothing on blind faith, questioning everything, looking at and dissecting every possible situation or outcome.

Now apparently “the Science” means “we can’t disclose the exact details of our studies however these are our conclusions. You will accept these conclusions and you won’t ask any awkward questions. These conclusions are subject to change, without further studies if we change our minds.”


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> I never used either to claim it proved an unrelated point.
> 
> The NHS is committing to spend £3.2 billion on anticoagulants over 2.5 years, when the normal budget is £200 million a year. That is a verifiable fact, I merely posed a question if it was related to Covid vaccines. Your explanations may have been correct but they are not verifiable facts, unless you’ve seen a breakdown of that £3.2 billion spending.
> 
> ...


Maybe start by looking to the medical and scientific journals rather than social media. We can't get to a point where we say we haven't seen such and such a piece of research so we've filled our own blanks in using intuition and superstition and the conclusion we've come to must be right.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

lewdylewd said:


> I never used either to claim it proved an unrelated point.
> 
> The NHS is committing to spend £3.2 billion on anticoagulants over 2.5 years, when the normal budget is £200 million a year. That is a verifiable fact, I merely posed a question if it was related to Covid vaccines. Your explanations may have been correct but they are not verifiable facts, unless you’ve seen a breakdown of that £3.2 billion spending.
> 
> ...


But yet you some how put 12 + 12 and come up with 564689766432578997654237909743? Dafuq brah!


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

DarkKnight said:


> The narrow mindedness is real ITT


Imagine being _that _naive @DarkKnight lol.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Skitz said:


> Imagine being _that _naive @DarkKnight lol.


Oh but you know what they say brah….Ignorance is bliss! You ain’t changing nuffink brah!


----------

